# The road to Vegas begins >>--------->



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Last time and only time I went was 2012 in BHFS. This time around I got called out to go Championship Freestyle by a good friend of mine. Well, I'm always up for a challenge and have taken the plunge with a Hoyt Podium X 40 with Spiral Pro cams. 

The last month I have been trying to squeeze the time in to make the transition from hunting to this full blown freestyle rig. Finally getting to the point of full setup with the exception of lens magnification. Right now I am running just a 2X just to start getting some shooting time in and start with a little daily practice routine. It's been awhile since I last shot a Vegas Face back in 2012 so I decided to have a go at it with the new setup. 

There is much room for improvement for the first 300 round but definitely a confidence booster as I start the road to Vegas 

Looking forward to the challenge, I imagine it will be a humbling experience.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck brother! You change your cell number? Sent you a text and didn't get a response. Unlike you.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Sounds like fun, good luck chasing those little X's down. They can run all over the target and duck the arrows.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Thanks bro !
Ya, changed it with the move
435-592-6106


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Good luck. Hammer those X's


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Good luck Shane!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah brother!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Good shooting!


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck shane...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!
I will be pushing for a pretty consistent 300 average with hopefully a 25 + on the X count. Should be a great goal to get me going.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)




----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

I dunno man,,, those two flyers on 1 and 2 look like 9's.... LOL

Just kidding, if its a line its a dime! Good shooting. I might try vegas next year. BHFS


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ya, barely squeezed those ones out. It's all good, I know my potential and plan on meeting those goals. To go out of the gate on my first 3 spot in 3 years, I was pretty pleased to say the least. Actually the first 3 spot with a freestyle setup ever. Got a lot of work to do but up for the challenge.


----------



## RCH (Dec 25, 2004)

Good luck Shane, I will be following along!


----------



## Metric1 (May 4, 2015)

Do you guys score to a different set of rules, as here in the UK only the inner small ring is a ten, anywhere else in the gold is a nine, 290 is still a damn good score though...


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome shooting man! Good luck! How bout a picture of the podium?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Go get em Shane!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work. Good luck and kick some a&@.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually a lot of venues the baby X is an 11 here in the states,with a 330 round being perfect.
5 spot is also going the same way with a 360 round being perfect.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!

Playing with stab weights and back bar angles right now. Looking to fine tune it a little more before I settle in. 

Unless Vegas changed I'm pretty sure it's a 300 round still and 10 points is the 2 inner circles.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

vegas face scoring hasnt changed in longtime... X 10 9 the 3 yellows....


----------



## Metric1 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying that for me, I'll have to inform GNAS & FITA/WA that they have it all wrong.


----------



## lprchery (Sep 18, 2014)

Metric1 said:


> Do you guys score to a different set of rules, as here in the UK only the inner small ring is a ten, anywhere else in the gold is a nine, 290 is still a damn good score though...


In Europe the inner ring scores 10 points for compound 18 meters competitions. In Levas you score compounds as you would do recurves in Europe (indoor) but you register x's...i.e Small ten ring=X, next biggest=10p all other gold=9p

Nice shooting.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Right on, what arrows were you shooting?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Easton X23 2315's

Might get some 2712's as well to see what gives me the best scores overall. Already see a few X's that could have been grabbed with the 27's. However, that just means I got some work to do to pick up the X count with the 23's

Thanks guys !! 🏼


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice shooting, Shane; especially for your first time walking the true "dark side". I also plan to follow your progress to Vegas--


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

montigre said:


> Nice shooting, Shane; especially for your first time walking the true "dark side". I also plan to follow your progress to Vegas--


Thanks !!
It's definitely going to be a challenge for sure with a little adjusting to the full blown target rig. 

Any tips on freezing a touch low ? Don't want to fight it and exert more energy than I need to in that type of setting. 

A few have asked for pics of how I currently have it setup


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

GRIV has a thing a week video covering holding low on you tube.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Will have to check it out 🏼


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

To address the low hold, I'd recommend making sure your shoulders are staying down (the added stab weight can make them collapse a little until you're used to it) and running that side bar down low (like around the level of the lower cam) and fairly close to the riser.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

montigre said:


> To address the low hold, I'd recommend making sure your shoulders are staying down (the added stab weight can make them collapse a little until you're used to it) and running that side bar down low (like around the level of the lower cam) and fairly close to the riser.


Going to pay more attention and see if I can pin point it being my shoulders. I can see that possibly being the issue from adjusting to the overall mass weight. I have tried the side bar down low close to the riser but it seemed to hold better with it angled up and almost straight back. 

Thanks for the tips ! I will give both a try again and see if I can fine tune it a little. 

🏼


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

If your using a pin try a black dot covering the entire yellow, helped me a lot.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Awesome shooting as always!! Good job bro~

Agree with Montigre... Low shoulder, once I figured out how to do this consistantly I was amazed how much more weight I could hold and how much steadier! But hell I haven't ever shot a 300 so keep on! 

Also, Bob Romero coaches here and he says only focus on the dot. Never look at your pin allow your brain to adjust your body to move that pin to what your looking at. Keep breathing, relaxed and it will find its way to the spot. He also mentions that if your low or off target, no matter what focus your eyes on the spot and youll be shocked how many times your body will correct the pin with out you knowing. All eye focus. I have carried this into 3D even and its a great thing to try. I find I will almost never have that anxiety anymore or that can't hold it much more cause it won't go to the spot or sit there.

More of a swinging pendalum movement that eventually slows and sits there.

P.S. 
Probably been texting some random person with your old number! LMAO - got the new one now! I will see you there in Vegas.


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Metric1 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me, I'll have to inform GNAS & FITA/WA that they have it all wrong.


NFAA uses the big ten


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Metric1 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me, I'll have to inform GNAS & FITA/WA that they have it all wrong.
> 
> 
> There are FITA shoots here as well that use that scoring.
> ...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Going to pay more attention and see if I can pin point it being my shoulders. I can see that possibly being the issue from adjusting to the overall mass weight. I have tried the side bar down low close to the riser but it seemed to hold better with it angled up and almost straight back.
> 
> Thanks for the tips ! I will give both a try again and see if I can fine tune it a little.
> 
> &#55356;&#57340;


Couple of things I've run into and work on, if I come down from the top and try to stick it in the middle as its falling, it will drop low and freeze nearly every time. I can lock in, move it back up with my hips as long as my shoulder is down and solid, but I have to be very careful not to let it go early, or start trying to bump it up. 

That's if it's just a little low. If it drops out of the yellow, I might as well let down. I won't have enough time to get it back up there smoothly before my shot window expires. 

The next problem is back tension holding while I soften up, or relax my bow arm. When I first get lined up there is a lot of movement. My arm is tensed up from the draw and I need to let it settle in and relax in the bone on bone alignment. If I don't have enough back tension as I start to relax my bow arm, it will drop usually right as the dot starts to settle. This is where the higher holding weight helps. It forces you to keep more back tension as you settle in. 

Your release style will also affect this. Do you shoot a hinge? If you relax your index maintaining steady or static back tension, it can dip on the shot, although spirals work pretty well with that method. Typically increasing back tension while you let your hand stretch will keep your bow arm locked a little better. 

I usually just try to put the dot in the center from the start without a routine coming up or down. Then I increase back tension while I let my bow arm relax. Starting with the hand. If done correctly the dot slows down and comes to a stop in the center. I try to keep the right amount of tension through the release to keep it solid through the shot.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

For me, holding or dropping low is usually a grip issue. A habit from recurve is I try to use a high grip on my compounds almost subconsciously, but those bows have very low neutral grip positions. So if I'm "high gripping" it, the dot will try to drift downwards as I pull through the shot and it'll feel like it weighs a ton trying to pick it back up. I usually have to practice it a bit after shooting my recurve for a while and coming back to the compound - getting the grip fully "centered" on my palm in the right place....

A smarter fella might get some Sugru and modify the grip, but I'm not quite there yet. 

DM


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you put them in the center it does not matter what diameter arrow that you are using. 

Good luck with your competition. Stay calm and shoot your shot.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jim p said:


> If you put them in the center it does not matter what diameter arrow that you are using.
> 
> Good luck with your competition. Stay calm and shoot your shot.


Imagine that !!!

🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Awesome shooting as always!! Good job bro~
> 
> Agree with Montigre... Low shoulder, once I figured out how to do this consistantly I was amazed how much more weight I could hold and how much steadier! But hell I haven't ever shot a 300 so keep on!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro !!!
Look forward to seeing you there.

Leaning towards my shoulders collapsing from the change in mass weight from my hunting rig. Going to focus on that and I will post some results. 

Thanks guys for the input 🏼


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Freezing low:

1. Using a high grip pressure instead of a low grip, many people try and use a medium grip and then during a scoring round they lean into a slightly high grip and start struggling with the pin wanting to feel heavy and wanting to freeze low or drop out. If you use a low grip that feels pretty neutral then if you slightly transition to medium during the scoring round you are still ok. The key is to never go to the high grip pressure at all.

2. Lack of back tension preload, preload is not the same thing as adding pressure to the system as the shot progresses. Many people come to anchor very relaxed and settle in and they freeze low and then as they try and add pressure to the system they end up fighting with the pin. So add preload as you come to anchor and before your pin moves to the x so that it is already done.

If you need to do a transition to a low grip you will find that you shoot out the top of the 10 ring and this is a good thing because you simply sight the bow into that low grip and then you will benefit from not wanting to freeze on the bottom, most guys try the low grip and they shoot out the top of the 10 ring and then they go right back to doing the high grip thing. It is a powerful part of your shooting so you have to commit to it and sight in the bow to it.

To me being a asa guy freezing on the bottom of the 12 ring or dropping out is simply not a option and both of these lessons learned allow me to float anywhere I want on the 12 ring that is low back and never drop out the bottom or freeze. I also shoot indoor in the winter for training and it has been a revalation to say the least on my indoor shooting as well.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Appreciate all the input and here was my take on the ever so slight holding low issue. 

Grip absolutely was not a player and had the same results with the different grip options as well as purposely changing from high to mid to low. 

The two biggest factors that corrected it quite easy was shoulder alignment. Think I was just breaking down with the change in mass weight compared to my hunting rig. Another one cinching up on my index finger release tighter giving a slightly more pull through the shot. A combination of both shoulder alignment and release adjustment with a touch more load pulling through the shot nailed it down and solved the slight hold low.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, think my holding low is a thing of the past. First 3 shots [emoji15]

Now I just need 27 more like that [emoji109]🏼[emoji457]


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the same bow! I can't wait until Vegas either! Any tuning tips would be greatly appreciated.:wink: Good luck. Hope to meet you there!!


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

Good job! I hope you smoke em in Vegas! I'm rooting for yuh!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bigdaddysimp said:


> I have the same bow! I can't wait until Vegas either! Any tuning tips would be greatly appreciated.:wink: Good luck. Hope to meet you there!!


Look forward to it and best of luck to you !!
Any questions just ask [emoji106]🏼



BigBuckDown! said:


> Good job! I hope you smoke em in Vegas! I'm rooting for yuh!


Will need all the rooting I can get [emoji6]

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

What release are you using? The wrist strap?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sean1 said:


> What release are you using? The wrist strap?


Yep, staying with what works for me

Scott Sabertooth


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, staying with what works for me
> 
> Scott Sabertooth


How'd you shoot your first time in Vegas bhfs?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool, I can totally see that coming off of hunting bows and going to a indoor bow with a full set of stabs could totally take a while to settle in on dealing with all that weight. I shoot one all year round so when I do shoot my hunting bow a little it is a shock to my system how light it is. Your explanation of how you are dealing with the issue sounds spot on and productive.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



rsully661 said:


> How'd you shoot your first time in Vegas bhfs?


8th place BHFS


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Padgett said:


> Cool, I can totally see that coming off of hunting bows and going to a indoor bow with a full set of stabs could totally take a while to settle in on dealing with all that weight. I shoot one all year round so when I do shoot my hunting bow a little it is a shock to my system how light it is. Your explanation of how you are dealing with the issue sounds spot on and productive.


Ya, definitely a little adjustment for sure
[emoji106]🏼


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

So question regarding weight on stabs to who ever wants to reply... If you primarily shoot a hunting bow fairly light set up weight wise and go to indoor or target set up is it neccessary to go with super heavy weight on the stabs to shoot well. 

For example... 

It seams lots of hard core indoor shooters use 12 - 16 oz of back weight and say 4 - 6 oz up front.

Where as someone who is used to shoting a lighter bow uses something more like 4 up front and 4 - 8 in the back? 

I guess what I am asking/stating is do you really need a bow super heavy to shoot steady or is it just whatever you need to hold steady? I was thinking that if your used to a lighter bow you would not need the assistance of more weight due to muscle memory, form and aiming being familar to light weight that allows one to hold very steady.

Thanks,


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The key is you lay out 40 or 50 ounces of weight out and you start with a bare set of stabs with no weight on them and you shoot and get a feel for the float with nothing on them. Then you start adding front and rear weight and you keep watching your pin float, I usually do this at 50 yards but you could totally do it at any distance. Sooner or later you will see a great combination of front and rear weight and you need to write it down and keep adding weight and usually you can find two or three different combos that were sweet. Then over the next week or so you can try each one of them and sooner or later one of them will stand out as the best one for you. 

Two of my favorite ones are 20 oz up front and 33 ounces in the rear on my 30 inch and 15 inch set of b-stingers, the other one is 9 up front and 15 in the rear. I actually prefer the 20 33 setup the best and compete with it. Does that mean you need to use that setup, no. You just have to get your hands on 40 to 50 ounces of weight and find your setup.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

By the way, it takes a while to build up the strength in your shooting form to be able to use a heavier bow so the key here is to find that great setting in the beginning and it may be pretty light but as a couple months go by you lay out all 40 ounces of weight again and do the test and you may find your body has strengthened and now you are better with more weight, or maybe your first one is still the best.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Different thinking on this subject, but what I will say about it is, shoot the heaviest bow set up you can successfully shoot your rounds with, without becoming tired or losing good form. 

In the moment when your adrenaline is going, the bow will move more. The more weight you can hold the more it fights that affect. However, if you have too much weight than what you can hold, your body will break down and it will be counterproductive.


OCHO505 said:


> So question regarding weight on stabs to who ever wants to reply... If you primarily shoot a hunting bow fairly light set up weight wise and go to indoor or target set up is it neccessary to go with super heavy weight on the stabs to shoot well.
> 
> For example...
> 
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> So question regarding weight on stabs to who ever wants to reply... If you primarily shoot a hunting bow fairly light set up weight wise and go to indoor or target set up is it neccessary to go with super heavy weight on the stabs to shoot well.
> 
> For example...
> 
> ...


I would think a lot has to do with ones holding weight and how hard you pull into the wall. Not to mention it would probably vary from all the different bows, geometry and mass weight. 

Right now my current holding weight is 19.5# and have a 27" bar with 6oz out front with a 12" back bar that has 16oz of weight on it. 

For my first go at this, it holds very well, out of 500+ arrows I have only had maybe 2 arrows land in the 9 ring. 

It's all new to me from my hunting setup and all about fine tuning, so we will see long term wise, where I end up.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Ok I am on the light side currently but still working on it... At least I have some better ideas for sure!

Padgett,
Thats some weight for sure! Damn your a beast!

I have had 6oz front and like 14oz back which felt heavy to me being I typically bow hunt. However I fel the bow would just sit there at the shot and it was nearly impossible to negatively influence the shot! A week later I lightened the bow up and felt like I was shooting a carbon bow and DID NOT like it as much as the heavy one.

I will have to try your method of blank stabs and load it up... I have done this but not to that extent!

Good info here fella's :darkbeer:


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

RCR_III said:


> Different thinking on this subject, but what I will say about it is, shoot the heaviest bow set up you can successfully shoot your rounds with, without becoming tired or losing good form.
> 
> In the moment when your adrenaline is going, the bow will move more. The more weight you can hold the more it fights that affect. However, if you have too much weight than what you can hold, your body will break down and it will be counterproductive.


I agree with this ^^^^^ statement. There are a hundred right answers for getting the dot to slow down on your set up, and this is only one, but it is the quickest way to gain confidence in your ability to hold it very still. You can have everything perfect in practice and then on game day, you'll not be able to hold it still to save your life. You will tense up and fight it more when you realize there's nothing you can do to settle in. Knowing what weight to put where when that happens could make all the difference.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> 8th place BHFS


Hey that's my chicken scratch writing your name on the top card


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shawn_in_MA said:


> Hey that's my chicken scratch writing your name on the top card


How you been, bro ? 

Great time shooting with you ! 

Finally going to make it back [emoji106]🏼


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> How you been, bro ?
> 
> Great time shooting with you !
> 
> Finally going to make it back [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;


Too funny. I shot with him in Redding last year. Small world.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> Too funny. I shot with him in Redding last year. Small world.


Hope to see you both there in the near future
[emoji106]🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a 300 round after the slight changes. Definitely another confidence booster and headed in the right direction. Pumped to get this dialed in and really comfortable with it. Might still play with more weight, pretty happy with the results so far. 
The 2x lens is a nice transition from no lens at all in my hunting setup. Proven so far to do well for me, might just keep it as is.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Shane if you clicked the sight down one or two it might help u with the lower hits and bring the x count up. I usually sight in to hit the top part of the x ring then as I go through a round if I drop down it'll catch a lot more.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> Shane if you clicked the sight down one or two it might help u with the lower hits and bring the x count up. I usually sight in to hit the top part of the x ring then as I go through a round if I drop down it'll catch a lot more.


You read my mind [emoji109]🏼
That's exactly what I just did. Actually think the sight needed a touch more adjustment in elevation anyways. 

I can see me getting comfortable with this setup. Feel pretty good for just a few weeks into it.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

New addition will be coming shortly. Putting the Axcel Accutouch carbon back on the Nitrum Turbo and have a new sight coming for the Podium X 40 [emoji457][emoji106]🏼.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Nice job bro! You got on a groove a few rounds in and ran it! :darkbeer:

As an avid 3D lover spots has becoming so addictive I would of never thunk it either! I was always to good and said ehh.. Yeah right! Now I know... Another feather to add to the cap, in fact the main one!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Nice job bro! You got on a groove a few rounds in and ran it! :darkbeer:
> 
> As an avid 3D lover spots has becoming so addictive I would of never thunk it either! I was always to good and said ehh.. Yeah right! Now I know... Another feather to add to the cap, in fact the main one!


Think I'm finally hooked, bro ! Going to stay the coarse and the best part, it will probably gain me even better consistency and accuracy when going back to my hunting setup. 

Ended up ordering a DS Advantage sight, scope and 4x lens. 

In it to win it [emoji106]🏼[emoji457][emoji109]🏼


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

great shooting shane what poundage you shooting.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks bro ! I'm working hard at giving this a go. 

Shooting it peaked out right now at 62#


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Things are feeling really good with this setup so far. Gotta love it when your first 3 cold turkey shots are X's


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Things are feeling really good with this setup so far. Gotta love it when your first 3 cold turkey shots are X's


Nice shooting! The pros are on notice!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks !
I got a lot more work to do. 
Got my sight set on 30x's [emoji106]🏼

This just might get addicting


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Switching back over to feathers and going to keep track of my X count to compare


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> How you been, bro ?
> 
> Great time shooting with you !
> 
> Finally going to make it back [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;


I really need to get my ass in gear and get an indoor bow set up...
You are shooting that Hoyt great, keep it up.
I remember the day we shot together, well most of it is a blur, but I will always remember 2 things 1) I shot HORRIBLY the last day. 2) You shot great...and you blew an arrow through the middle of the X that they made you re-shoot at the end...and you shot another beautiful X.
Good Luck this year man, we'll be out there for sure


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> New addition will be coming shortly. Putting the Axcel Accutouch carbon back on the Nitrum Turbo and have a new sight coming for the Podium X 40 [emoji457][emoji106].


DS Advantage I recon?


NM - I saw it a couple posts later. Good Choice!


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

What size arrows are you shooting. Great shooting by the way. I have been playing around with the Vegas face and I k ow how tough it can be. People think it is only 20 yards, but that yellow does some crazy things to your head. Lol


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like 2315's I can make out on one of the pictures.


AFC-Hazelwood said:


> What size arrows are you shooting. Great shooting by the way. I have been playing around with the Vegas face and I k ow how tough it can be. People think it is only 20 yards, but that yellow does some crazy things to your head. Lol


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shawn_in_MA said:


> I really need to get my ass in gear and get an indoor bow set up...
> You are shooting that Hoyt great, keep it up.
> I remember the day we shot together, well most of it is a blur, but I will always remember 2 things 1) I shot HORRIBLY the last day. 2) You shot great...and you blew an arrow through the middle of the X that they made you re-shoot at the end...and you shot another beautiful X.
> Good Luck this year man, we'll be out there for sure


Thanks bro ! 

That make up arrow with nobody shooting and everybody just watching was nerve racking for sure. 

Good luck down there [emoji106]🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Itbvolks said:


> DS Advantage I recon?
> 
> 
> NM - I saw it a couple posts later. Good
> Choice!


Thanks ! Look forward to it showing up over the next few day



AFC-Hazelwood said:


> What size arrows are you shooting. Great shooting by the way. I have been playing around with the Vegas face and I k ow how tough it can be. People think it is only 20 yards, but that yellow does some crazy things to your head. Lol


Yep, 2315's

Might order up some 2712's since it is a game of X's


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Right now I'm at 10oz out front and 12oz out back. Feeling pretty good but going to get some more weight to experiment further


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> Shane if you clicked the sight down one or two it might help u with the lower hits and bring the x count up. I usually sight in to hit the top part of the x ring then as I go through a round if I drop down it'll catch a lot more.


just food for thought....if you build in a buffer zone to let yourself get lazy and still catch x's or 10's it will bite you in the butt in the long run. even though that may not be your intent, your subconsious will know that buffer zone is there and let you get too lazy


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> just food for thought....if you build in a buffer zone to let yourself get lazy and still catch x's or 10's it will bite you in the butt in the long run. even though that may not be your intent, your subconsious will know that buffer zone is there and let you get too lazy


Thanks for the tip, bro !
Very true ! 

Loading the weight up more I can see the float pattern shrinking. Now just have to condition myself for the long haul, shot after shot


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

wolf44 said:


> just food for thought....if you build in a buffer zone to let yourself get lazy and still catch x's or 10's it will bite you in the butt in the long run. even though that may not be your intent, your subconsious will know that buffer zone is there and let you get too lazy


I definitely understand what you're saying. I used to always be the same way, and unless it's been a long day and I'm being preventative, I generally sight in with the pin in the middle. 

I started doing this based off something a pro said in a video once. I can not remember who it was though. I'll have to go back and try to find it.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Post some pictures of your practice targets. I always like seeing a bunch of X's.



ontarget7 said:


> Thanks for the tip, bro !
> Very true !
> 
> Loading the weight up more I can see the float pattern shrinking. Now just have to condition myself for the long haul, shot after shot


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



jim p said:


> Post some pictures of your practice targets. I always like seeing a bunch of X's.


Time to change this one out 
Thinking I will be moving back to feathers, haven't had time to shoot a fresh face with them to have a good comparison 











Look what showed up today


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

That'll will look awesome on your Podium! His sights are works of art.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> That'll will look awesome on your Podium! His sights are works of art.


Yes, they are !

Bought one quite awhile back but didn't get to the target archery side of things so I ended up selling it. 

In it for the long haul this time, so it's staying put 🏼


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck shane !


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice targets.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Time to change this one out
> Thinking I will be moving back to feathers, haven't had time to shoot a fresh face with them to have a good comparison
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, thinking about picking up one for my new Target bow, they look top nothc have it on the bow yet?


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome shooting! Get yourself some fresh target faces though. I try to shoot a fresh target every time I score, it helps with tournament prep.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks !

Point well taken 🏼


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

You shooting a pin or a dot?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> You shooting a pin or a dot?


Dot


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just waiting on my lens to arrive, along with some X27's


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

You shoot that 25X without the lens? If so, why bother with it?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

stromdidilly said:


> You shoot that 25X without the lens? If so, why bother with it?


It could help him get the extra 5x's he is looking for.....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been waiting on a 4x lens to show up and all scores so far have been with a 2x.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Ah got it. Thought you had shot the last one without any lens. You running or plan to run a clarifier?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> Ah got it. Thought you had shot the last one without any lens. You running or plan to run a clarifier?


No, just a small enough peep to keep the target fairly clear. Trying to stay away from a clarify, don't want to deal with them outdoors, weather wise. If I can find a combo that works well without one I'm going to probably go that route.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> No, just a small enough peep to keep the target fairly clear. Trying to stay away from a clarify, don't want to deal with them outdoors, weather wise. If I can find a combo that works well without one I'm going to probably go that route.


Copy that. I'm still searching. Living in the rainy country makes outdoor lenses pretty tough to deal with


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I bet !

Really want to dial in something I could just stay with, from indoor to long range Fita style shoots. Not sure I will have any luck but hoping something comes together for a do all for me.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Well we all can dream! This is my first year heading to Vegas, will keep an eye out for the all silver killer


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> Well we all can dream! This is my first year heading to Vegas, will keep an eye out for the all silver killer


LOL !

Look forward to meeting you there 🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The X27's just arrived, waiting on 300 gr Pro Points and 4x lens and I will be back in business.


----------



## bobbyqualls7 (Jul 1, 2010)

What kind of target have you been using to stop your arrows?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

SpyderWeb 4x4


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

X27's
300 gr Pro Points
4x lens 

All in and ready to get back at it this weekend


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Now that's a nice set up!


----------



## X10ring (Feb 20, 2012)

U shud hit "Spots and Flakes" next weekend in Sandy UT... Then u can give it a go with some "Big boys" be4 vegas.. Utah and Idaho open are right around the corner also


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.datusarchery.com/Spots&Flakes%20shoot.htm



X10ring said:


> U shud hit "Spots and Flakes" next weekend in Sandy UT... Then u can give it a go with some "Big boys" be4 vegas.. Utah and Idaho open are right around the corner also


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Wish I can swing that one for sure. More than likely won't be able to make it with my work schedule. Would be a great pre Vegas shoot. 

Thanks for the link


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Last time and only time I went was 2012 in BHFS. This time around I got called out to go Championship Freestyle by a good friend of mine. Well, I'm always up for a challenge and have taken the plunge with a Hoyt Podium X 40 with Spiral Pro cams.
> 
> The last month I have been trying to squeeze the time in to make the transition from hunting to this full blown freestyle rig. Finally getting to the point of full setup with the exception of lens magnification. Right now I am running just a 2X just to start getting some shooting time in and start with a little daily practice routine. It's been awhile since I last shot a Vegas Face back in 2012 so I decided to have a go at it with the new setup.
> 
> ...


Shane, make sure you get the new indoor targets for practice, the 10 ring is now smaller... that round would have score 294 on the new target.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dschonbrun said:


> Shane, make sure you get the new indoor targets for practice, the 10 ring is now smaller... that round would have score 294 on the new target.


Smaller is better 🏼


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

dschonbrun said:


> Shane, make sure you get the new indoor targets for practice, the 10 ring is now smaller... that round would have score 294 on the new target.


What are you talking about? You mean the 3 spots with only the inner ten ring as a ten?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

dschonbrun said:


> Shane, make sure you get the new indoor targets for practice, *the 10 ring is now smaller*... that round would have score 294 on the new target.


??????

Where is this coming from?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

X10ring said:


> U shud hit "Spots and Flakes" next weekend in Sandy UT... Then u can give it a go with some "Big boys" be4 vegas.. Utah and *Idaho open *are right around the corner also


Idaho Open will be December 12-13. I will hopefully have the registration form up on the website later today. http://www.pocatellofieldarchers.com/


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

The new ten ring is what used to be the X. Too many 900's at Vegas, they had to make it harder.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dschonbrun said:


> The new ten ring is what used to be the X. Too many 900's at Vegas, they had to make it harder.


If you look at all the entries, not really that many 300's. From past scores it appears you shoot a 900 in those 3 days it would place you in the top 20 in the world.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

dschonbrun said:


> The new ten ring is what used to be the X. Too many 900's at Vegas, they had to make it harder.


I believe you are incorrect. Here are the 2016 rules 

https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/the-vegas-shoot/


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I believe you are incorrect. Here are the 2016 rules
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/the-vegas-shoot/


Maybe he's thinking of the shoot-off rounds where the X is scored as a ten, and the ten a nine, etc.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> Maybe he's thinking of the shoot-off rounds where the X is scored as a ten, and the ten a nine, etc.


More than likely.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

First 3 shots after tuning the new arrows and 4x lens

Time to get back at it


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

You shoot that 3rd target with a shotgun or what LOL


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Man I thats killer shooting! I have become obsessed with shooting a 300 but for some reason shooting no lense works better... I am just trying to hold to steady and in reality I am probably in the yellow but just trying to hold too steady... 

Although my 3D game has stepped way way up with more 12's than normal so won't be stoppn' the indoor game anytime soon!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Man I thats killer shooting! I have become obsessed with shooting a 300 but for some reason shooting no lense works better... I am just trying to hold to steady and in reality I am probably in the yellow but just trying to hold too steady...
> 
> Although my 3D game has stepped way way up with more 12's than normal so won't be stoppn' the indoor game anytime soon!


You can do it brother, just let the shot happen and don't over think it.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> First 3 shots after tuning the new arrows and 4x lens
> 
> Time to get back at it


Dude, you did the exact same color combo on your arrows as I did. 

I thought no one would ever do yellow nocks with black vanes on X27s. Haha.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> You shoot that 3rd target with a shotgun or what LOL


It's called shooting that target without a lens or pin, waiting for the lens to come in. Gotta keep at it even without a sight [emoji12]


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> Dude, you did the exact same color combo on your arrows as I did.
> 
> I thought no one would ever do yellow nocks with black vanes on X27s. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 3181321


LOL ! It was the only ones I had

Nice shooting ! [emoji106]🏼


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha well done to keep it in the rings then!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> LOL ! It was the only ones I had
> 
> Nice shooting ! [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;


Mine started out all yellow but I couldn't even see them with my binos at 20.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

First full 300 round with the new arrows and 4x lens. Thank goodness for the 27's, barely squeezed out the one bad shot for my highest X count yet.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Good shooting


----------



## DarthGinger (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats! hope to be there next year!!


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Great shooting. Haven't gone through the whole thread but are you shooting a dot or pin?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Thanks guys !!!

Preferring a larger Dot almost covering the yellow


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Going back and forth between large dot and pin. Feeling a little more comfortable with the pin but keeping the mind open to change. Getting a few more flyers with the dot


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> First full 300 round with the new arrows and 4x lens. Thank goodness for the 27's, barely squeezed out the one bad shot for my highest X count yet.


Decided to shoot another one tonight but dropped 1 more X than my first round. Really liking this setup, now it's time to settle in with it and see if I can keep in the upper 20's for my X count. Lots of work to do but I think I'm finally hooked on staying with a freestyle setup and stepping it up to accomplish some personal goals with it.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

You have it figured out. I'm 2/3 of the way there. This was almost a release throwing moment.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



iceman14 said:


> You have it figured out. I'm 2/3 of the way there. This was almost a release throwing moment.
> View attachment 3190945


Nice [emoji106]🏼

That's alright, I did the same on my first 3 shots on warm up, except it was the top #2 target face, low and left, which would have been a 9. Was like crap, better pull it together and luckily I did. 

The paper punching is so mental. I notice the minute you let your mind wonder or think about your release hand more than the shot itself etc, is when things go south. 

I have been a huge advocate on controlled breathing and getting into a routine for my long range shooting. Man, you can really see where this comes into play with a lens at 20 yards. It could drive a guy nuts if you let it. 

This is still one area I could improve. I am going to focus on it hard as I start this new journey with the freestyle setup.

My goals are high so I need to pick a part every little thing, looking for the flaws I have and where I can gain in those areas. Then focus on one at a time until I feel I am at a point to move on and tackle the next one. 

With archery, I find you don't tackle more than one thing at a time but instead perfect one thing at a time and move on to the next. 

Best of luck, bro !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Testing my breathing patterns out, as well as my endurance today and shot 90 straight arrows, had 3 land in the 9 ring. 
Definitely got a lot of work to do and at the same time happy with my progress so far. 

End results, I believe I fine tuned my breathing pattern routine down that seems to give me my best results. One more week of shoot time and I will reevaluate my results, then tweak if need be.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting how you pounded the crap out of the bottom right on 1 and 3. You shoot 'em in order?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> Interesting how you pounded the crap out of the bottom right on 1 and 3. You shoot 'em in order?


Yes sir, shot them in order
The bottom left got a tear early and the X ended up being a flap that would just bend back out of the way even when I shot center

Might experiment with top #2 first then 1 and 3


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still shooting and assessing. Looks like I needed a slight sight adjustment still, due to a pattern that is showing slightly right with all the old targets I'm looking at. 
Ended up moving my sight 3 clicks to the right and bingo, more dead center. Breathing routine is going well. Looking forward to shooting another fresh face in a couple days.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

How are you with fresh target faces? Does it mess up your rythm or do you find you can still block out the "fresh face" and nail the middle?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> How are you with fresh target faces? Does it mess up your rythm or do you find you can still block out the "fresh face" and nail the middle?


My dot is large enough I don't see the holes in the target so it appears it doesn't really matter, haven't really thought about it. 

So far, with the new setup, I'm pounding out some pretty strong 26-28x's on a fresh face. 

Need to stock up, I will be running out by the end of next week at this rate.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I hadn't thought about that with dot size. That makes a good point actually!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> I hadn't thought about that with dot size. That makes a good point actually!


Ya, I'm finding the best results with a dot large enough to still show a slight outer ring of yellow.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

same thing i use


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> same thing i use


If your using it like that, I know I'm on the right track [emoji106]🏼

Hope you tear it up this coming year !


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

I do have a question

What is the average longevity of a .010 blade on the AAE Pro Blade ?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not using the AAE rest, so this may vary with it because it's a longer blade than mine, but I've used the same .010 blade for the last two years now. I did have one .008 blade bite the dust though. That's when I decided to go back to my .010. I was on the heavier side for the 8 blade though.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

RCR_III said:


> I'm not using the AAE rest, so this may vary with it because it's a longer blade than mine, but I've used the same .010 blade for the last two years now. I did have one .008 blade bite the dust though. That's when I decided to go back to my .010. I was on the heavier side for the 8 blade though.


Thanks for the feedback [emoji106]🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That 30x score on the Vegas face is alluding me [emoji51]

Don't get me wrong, I will take a 300 28x all day long. Just know there is more to be had [emoji109]🏼


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Good shooting.

Looks like I'm not going to make it again this year. :sad:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a bummer, maybe we will meet up the following year, or some other shoots in the near future. 

Happy with the progress so far but definitely need to break that 30x. 

Thanks [emoji106]🏼


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> That's a bummer, maybe we will meet up the following year, or some other shoots in the near future.
> 
> Happy with the progress so far but definitely need to break that 30x.
> 
> Thanks [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;


Well the date is set for the Idaho Open if you think you can swing it. Dec 12-13


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sucks that the Idaho open and mw open are the same weekend


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I do have a question
> 
> What is the average longevity of a .010 blade on the AAE Pro Blade ?


I've got an AAE Pro Blade with the .010 blade on it. Been shooting that thing for over two years, averaging about 500 shots per week over the last ~14months. 
Shows some wear, but very minimal, almost purely cosmetical. 
Back when I shot prong rests, I had to replace the prongs every two months or so (which is a pain in the butt!!) and I didn't even bother with the rubber sleeves. 
Very happy with my blades now!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

wolf44 said:


> Sucks that the Idaho open and mw open are the same weekend


It does get tough to schedule a tournament this time of year for sure. 

We don't typically draw from outside the mountain west states.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Trust me I know how hard it is.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Finq said:


> I've got an AAE Pro Blade with the .010 blade on it. Been shooting that thing for over two years, averaging about 500 shots per week over the last ~14months.
> Shows some wear, but very minimal, almost purely cosmetical.
> Back when I shot prong rests, I had to replace the prongs every two months or so (which is a pain in the butt!!) and I didn't even bother with the rubber sleeves.
> Very happy with my blades now!


Thanks for the feedback [emoji106]🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> Well the date is set for the Idaho Open if you think you can swing it. Dec 12-13


Thanks for the heads up [emoji106]🏼




wolf44 said:


> Sucks that the Idaho open and mw open are the same weekend


What is MW ?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Midwest open


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Back at endurance this evening

100 consecutive shots this time. Focusing on my breathing more and felt pretty good. Could always be better but pretty happy with progress. Not going to stress on the 30x and just let it happen. [emoji109]🏼[emoji457][emoji109]🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> Midwest open


Is that in KC ?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

no, bloomington, IL. KC is the KC shootout the weekend before


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> no, bloomington, IL. KC is the KC shootout the weekend before


Thanks, will have to try and put those in the schedule for next year


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Those are some great shot out targets.


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> That 30x score on the Vegas face is alluding me [emoji51]
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I will take a 300 28x all day long. Just know there is more to be had [emoji109]


I know exactly how you feel! I shot this this spring as I haven't started indoor yet this year 300 29X


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks !!!

Really looking forward to how this progresses. Got some fairly high personal goals to achieve and I feel they are attainable ones. 

How about any tips and shooting routines from others ? Would be curious what others do preparing for indoor season


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I shot this this spring as I haven't started indoor yet this year 300 29X


That's awesome ! Nice shooting

What app is that ?


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> That's awesome ! Nice shooting
> 
> What app is that ?


 ArcherZupshot(pro)


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks

Looks like it will take some time to figure it all out.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

I use it too...pretty slick once you get it figured out. Good way to look at group patterns over time


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have always wondered how guys and gals get target panic. Well today I was experimenting with different tension, pulling through the shot, not thinking solely on the spot I intend to hit. In doing so I can completely see how one would get target panic. Man, I threw that out the window real fast. Think I will stick with what works best for me. Fundamentals have been there for along time. Back to focusing on solely the target you intend to center punch and let everything else just happen. Amazing how your mind can get the best of you if you loose that focus on the spot you intend to hit. 

Anyways, just thought I would share my thoughts. Guys, gals focus on the spot you intend to hit and let everything else just happen . Once you second guess things, things go south in a hurry. 

Back on track now and don't ever want to go that route. 

Shoot straight

Shane


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Definitely would try to find the best competition to shoot against that you can find. Hard to believe how much just the mental pressure can get to people. The more pressure you can practice under the better.

Last years Vegas final shoot off, Levi's final 3 arrows and not a single X, I'm sure in his practice rounds he hadn't gone 3 arrows in a row without an X in years.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll see you there!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

knarrly said:


> Definitely would try to find the best competition to shoot against that you can find. Hard to believe how much just the mental pressure can get to people. The more pressure you can practice under the better.
> 
> Last years Vegas final shoot off, Levi's final 3 arrows and not a single X, I'm sure in his practice rounds he hadn't gone 3 arrows in a row without an X in years.


Yep, have my wife, kids etc distracting me from what I'm doing when I shoot. 

Definitely will be making my rounds on some high level shoots in the future. 

Got some personal goals to tackle


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Deadeye1205 said:


> I'll see you there!


Very nice ! 

Look forward to seeing you there 🏼


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I have always wondered how guys and gals get target panic. Well today I was experimenting with different tension, pulling through the shot, not thinking solely on the spot I intend to hit. In doing so I can completely see how one would get target panic. Man, I threw that out the window real fast. Think I will stick with what works best for me. Fundamentals have been there for along time. Back to focusing on solely the target you intend to center punch and let everything else just happen. Amazing how your mind can get the best of you if you loose that focus on the spot you intend to hit.
> 
> Anyways, just thought I would share my thoughts. Guys, gals focus on the spot you intend to hit and let everything else just happen . Once you second guess things, things go south in a hurry.
> 
> ...



Just a follow up

This morning wanted to get a few shots in before work and right off the bat my first arrow left and high . Next to shots a perfect X, what a relief. Well, after diving into it a little to pin point what was going on and I find the one arrow is getting fletching contact on the cables. Rotated the nock ever so slightly and back to an X we go. 

Always helps to give things a quick look over so we don't over think things


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anybody know how far off the ground the targets are in Vegas ?


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

In the first three days of qualifying for the finals there are 4 faces on the target, don't know how they determine who gets to shoot the high/low, random lane assignment i would guess. From the videos it looks like the top spot on the top target is pretty much a level shot so i would think around 4 1/2 - 5 foot for the top spot on the top target and around 3 foot for the bottom one. For the shoot off i would think the target would in a middle ground between the high/low.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

knarrly said:


> In the first three days of qualifying for the finals there are 4 faces on the target, don't know how they determine who gets to shoot the high/low, random lane assignment i would guess. From the videos it looks like the top spot on the top target is pretty much a level shot so i would think around 4 1/2 - 5 foot for the top spot on the top target and around 3 foot for the bottom one. For the shoot off i would think the target would in a middle ground between the high/low.


Yep, I remember that when I went in 2012 BHFS. Seems I remember the targets a little high, so trying to get the specs on what they actual set the targets to. 

Either way, think I need to build a platform


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

3 days of pounding the same target face and things are really falling into place now. 










Just a little tip with holding weight in relation to stab weight and these are just my thoughts, others might vary, so take it for what it's worth. The more weight out front the more required effective holding weight to have equal results steadying your pin float. I found that with the 6-7 oz out front and the 27" bar I was pulling to hard thus upping my effective holding weight. This led to a little more pin float and the duration that it remained steady in the middle of the target was less. Once I lighted up my effective holding weight when pulling through the shot the dot remained on target longer with far less effort. Grant it, there are other factors that come into play but figured I would shed some light on one in particular. 

Hope this helps a few out that might struggle in that area


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dude your really getting there!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

What size scope and peep are you using?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> Dude your really getting there!


I set my mind to something and you bet, I expect to see progress. 🏼

Not done yet, I got some high goals so I got plenty of work to stay the coarse.



Bigdaddysimp said:


> What size scope and peep are you using?


3/64 tru peep and the DS Advantage scope housing is 1 5/8"


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Does anybody know how far off the ground the targets are in Vegas ?


I believe around 18". Believe nfaa standard is 16-20" if I remember right. That is a 4x4' bale.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

WhitBri said:


> I believe around 18". Believe nfaa standard is 16-20" if I remember right. That is a 4x4' bale.


Thank you, sir !


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

First night at the shop fairly happy with it 300 24x


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> View attachment 3270466
> First night at the shop fairly happy with it 300 24x


you really like the lower right target!


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

That is some sweet shooting! I appreciate you keeping us informed of what you are doing. I've learned a lot from you already!


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

bowman72 said:


> you really like the lower right target!


Haha yep once the hole gets started they all just fall in there


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> View attachment 3270466
> First night at the shop fairly happy with it 300 24x


Very nice ! 

Still can't get that perfect 30x yet. 
Staying pretty consistent in the 300 25x - 300 28x range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BigBuckDown! said:


> That is some sweet shooting! I appreciate you keeping us informed of what you are doing. I've learned a lot from you already!


Glad it has benefited you 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

hey shane are you shooting your index trigger with your target bow??


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Does anybody know how far off the ground the targets are in Vegas ?


I'm going to Vegas first time this year (this is the first year I've ever shot at spots with a release) I've been using World Archery (FITA) guidelines for min/max because NFAA rules seem not as well defined. For FITA, Book 3 Appendix 1 says the lowest two spots on a Vegas face must not be lower than 100cm (3-3 3/8") and the highest spot on the upper target not more than 162cm (5-3 3/4"). I'm not tall, so shooting upper target in FITA is a bit of a chore. If NFAA/Vegas runs lower, that'll be a relief, but I'm going to keep practicing at the higher targets just in case.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> hey shane are you shooting your index trigger with your target bow??


Yes, sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



nestly said:


> I'm going to Vegas first time this year (this is the first year I've ever shot at spots with a release) I've been using World Archery (FITA) guidelines for min/max because NFAA rules seem not as well defined. For FITA, Book 3 Appendix 1 says the lowest two spots on a Vegas face must not be lower than 100cm (3-3 3/8") and the highest spot on the upper target not more than 162cm (5-3 3/4"). I'm not tall, so shooting upper target in FITA is a bit of a chore. If NFAA/Vegas runs lower, that'll be a relief.


Thank You ! 

Going to set them up that way [emoji106]🏼

Hope to see you there !
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool.. I was just curious. .Ive never seen you shoot a hand held..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Cool.. I was just curious. .Ive never seen you shoot a hand held..


I have been back and forth before but still prefer my index finger release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't get comfortable with a index finger release. So I completely just stopped trying to shoot one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I can't get comfortable with a index finger release. So I completely just stopped trying to shoot one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all personal preference
Used to think I had to shoot a hand held but I'm done with that mind set. Staying with what works best for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> It's all personal preference
> Used to think I had to shoot a hand held but I'm done with that mind set. Staying with what works best for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep no need to listen to anyone else..


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Trying the app out
Still no 30x but will take a 
300 28x











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Shane what order do you shoot your targets out of curiousity? I have recently learned to either do 2 than 1 or 3 or visa versa 1 or 3 than 2? Just wondering based on your pattern with number 3?

Either way insanely good! Your not supposed to be able to shoot index like that! LOL :darkbeer:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Shane what order do you shoot your targets out of curiousity? I have recently learned to either do 2 than 1 or 3 or visa versa 1 or 3 than 2? Just wondering based on your pattern with number 3?
> 
> Either way insanely good! Your not supposed to be able to shoot index like that! LOL :darkbeer:


I'm shooting them in order right now. 

Got some work to do but still pretty happy with the results so far. 

Thanks, bro [emoji482]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Squeezed in another 300 28x today, this time shooting 1,3,2 in that order











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been thinking about switching from a drop away rest to a blade syle and was wondering your opinion which one and how you set it up 

Ps I've really enjoyed this it's a great thread


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my first time sticking with a blade and chose the AAE Pro Blade with the .010 blade. So far, having great results with it and if you do choose to go that route I would recommend a steeper angle on the blade. I had better luck tuning out my vertical nock travel this way. I also recommend small adjustments on a blade, you can get a false readings and it can make you scratching your head in the results. When setting up on a bow that usually tunes nock level, I would start at 1/8" nock high at brace, then fine tune from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> This is my first time sticking with a blade and chose the AAE Pro Blade with the .010 blade. So far, having great results with it and if you do choose to go that route I would recommend a steeper angle on the blade. I had better luck tuning out my vertical nock travel this way. I also recommend small adjustments on a blade, you can get a false readings and it can make you scratching your head in the results. When setting up on a bow that usually tunes nock level, I would start at 1/8" nock high at brace, then fine tune from there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> Thanks


You bet ! The false reading you can get with a blade rest is caused by bounce back. I feel the steeper angle softens it up and helps in that area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

New strings on the Podium and all dialed in again [emoji106]🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River rattler (Jul 28, 2013)

jtelarkin08 said:


> Cool.. I was just curious. .Ive never seen you shoot a hand held..


That's some awesome shooting!
Just curious, what index are you shooting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Scott Sabertooth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> 3 days of pounding the same target face and things are really falling into place now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I understand what you're saying but just to make sure; did you lighten the front, add to the rear (or change the angle), or tweak holding weight (cables?)?

Also, did you bareshaft tune your rig or paper, drawboard and plot nock travel or...? Just curious. Is that a Carbon X or Carbon Slim on the front?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rick! said:


> I think I understand what you're saying but just to make sure; did you lighten the front, add to the rear (or change the angle), or tweak holding weight (cables?)?
> 
> Also, did you bareshaft tune your rig or paper, drawboard and plot nock travel or...? Just curious. Is that a Carbon X or Carbon Slim on the front?


I kept the 6-7oz out front and lightened up how hard I was pulling into the wall. This In return gave me a steadier float on target. 

I bareshaft tuned the Podium at 20 yards. Left and right is perfect on entry and left a slight tail high impact at 20 yards to insure clearance with the Blade rest. 

Using the Carbon X Taper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Any more progress with the 4x lens and 2712's? I am curious what length and point weight you went with on the new arrows-

Just keeping around the 28x mark is very impressive! I look forward to hearing more about your journey.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Squeezed in another 300 28x today, this time shooting 1,3,2 in that order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're shooting stronger shots on 1. Then you have the one low on 2. Try shooting 2,1,3. You're stronger shots up top might keep the low shot out and then you settle down the most on the second target, so that lower set will keep you from coming up out of the X. Might work, might not. But with as good as you are, it's all little tinkering haha 


http://rcrchery.wordpress.com/ 
A one stop area for common topics about form, shot execution, practice, bow set up, and much more.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowman72 said:


> Any more progress with the 4x lens and 2712's? I am curious what length and point weight you went with on the new arrows-
> 
> Just keeping around the 28x mark is very impressive! I look forward to hearing more about your journey.


I'm enjoying the 4x lens and lately progress has been slowed by the new bow reviews. Left off staying right in the 28x range. 

Arrows cut to 29" raw shaft length with 300 grain Pro Points up front

Will be picking up steam again here shortly. Had some work related scheduling come up and really hoping it doesn't interfere with Vegas. 



RCR_III said:


> You're shooting stronger shots on 1. Then you have the one low on 2. Try shooting 2,1,3. You're stronger shots up top might keep the low shot out and then you settle down the most on the second target, so that lower set will keep you from coming up out of the X. Might work, might not. But with as good as you are, it's all little tinkering haha
> 
> 
> http://rcrchery.wordpress.com/
> A one stop area for common topics about form, shot execution, practice, bow set up, and much more.


Thanks for analyzing that. 
The one low one up top I blew and new it. 
I am trying to be strong at all three. Don't want to let my mind feel I need a certain order to perform at my best, when I should be shooting center regardless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OK guys ! Back in the saddle with a full commitment. Regardless of work schedule, I am in for the win !

Room is booked and registration is complete :thumbs_up

Freestyle Championship, it will be a good platform to see how far this :first: is in reach.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

I will be switching out the feathers and back to vanes. Probably 4-5" vanes, feathers just suck for durability 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Well... I know I may have to run and through $100 out for the winner of Vegas this year to be an upset!! Killer shooting bro as always!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Well... I know I may have to run and through $100 out for the winner of Vegas this year to be an upset!! Killer shooting bro as always!


Now I can't have you loosing a 100 bucks, bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know who I'll be rooting for.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> I will be switching out the feathers and back to vanes. Probably 4-5" vanes, feathers just suck for durability
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. Just ordered some feathers for my 27's thinking they would be more durable. 
Well, at least they will look cool. Ha


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spent a good part of this evening, analyzing strong shots and weak shots as to where they land on target. It seem I was prone to go more low than high. This led me to fine tune my sight accordingly, so instead of dropping low out of the X I compensated my sight to suite my shot patterns. I have now fudged my sight a touch high on the X so when I drop low on occasion, it still falls in the bottom of the X. 

Not sure if others have ever done this, but figured I would share, because it seems to have worked. 

Obviously you want every shot to be strong but in reality, that is just not going to hold true 100% of the time. 

So am I splitting hairs or can we adjust a sight to make us more forgiving to gain a higher X count ? 

Just bouncing some thoughts around while I continue to breakdown the fine details. 

I figure there is always room for improvement and enjoy analyzing things in hope to always advance in my personal goals. 

Freestyle is a new game altogether for me and one I feel I can get very comfortable with. 

Vegas is in sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Quick observation/question.
How important is it to be able to shoot all those x's? I'm not sure about the format, but isn't the more important goal at Vegas to shoot 90 arrows in the 10 ring, and then worry about stringing x's together after that in the finals?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nestly said:


> Quick observation/question.
> How important is it to be able to shoot all those x's? I'm not sure about the format, but isn't the more important goal at Vegas to shoot 90 arrows in the 10 ring, and then worry about stringing x's together after that in the finals?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


In preparation of the shoot off, so yes, it's important if your goal is that high. 

Don't have a problem with 10's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Can someone give me some inside on if it's worth paying the extra for 24 hr practice rounds prior to the shoot ? Noticed that was an option and declined. If memory serves me right you could put in practice rounds prior too regardless. 

Whats the advantage ?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

300 29x today 
Something that has been helping my a lot is utilizing the clock and using the time allowed. I seem to be way more steady than just shooting 3 consecutive arrows one after another. This is actually tough for me, nothing I do is slow and so this will be a learned process for sure. I have to make it a point to slow down and relax a little in between arrows. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Can someone give me some inside on if it's worth paying the extra for 24 hr practice rounds prior to the shoot ? Noticed that was an option and declined. If memory serves me right you could put in practice rounds prior too regardless.
> 
> Whats the advantage ?
> 
> ...


I did it last year and it was a waist of money imo.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bigdaddysimp said:


> I did it last year and it was a waist of money imo.


Thanks for the heads up 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice shooting. :thumbs_up


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Spent a good part of this evening, analyzing strong shots and weak shots as to where they land on target. It seem I was prone to go more low than high. This led me to fine tune my sight accordingly, so instead of dropping low out of the X I compensated my sight to suite my shot patterns. I have now fudged my sight a touch high on the X so when I drop low on occasion, it still falls in the bottom of the X.
> 
> Not sure if others have ever done this, but figured I would share, because it seems to have worked.
> 
> ...


Have you worked to creep tune your bow? Not saying it's possible to get both in the same hole but if you haven't tried may be worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



WhitBri said:


> Have you worked to creep tune your bow? Not saying it's possible to get both in the same hole but if you haven't tried may be worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bareshaft and fletched currently in same hole. Has more to do with hold on target so when I break down slightly I get the low shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=453865#/forumsite/21264/topics/453865?page=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks 

This has more to do with dropping low from breaking down. Those times you struggle to be right on center and the shot breaks as you fall slightly low on the target. 

Sorry if I didn't explain that well the first time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> This has more to do with dropping low from breaking down. Those times you struggle to be right on center and the shot breaks as you fall slightly low on the target.
> 
> ...


Got ya. So a slight dip bang. Some great shooting for sure. Gotta love the indoor struggle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Spent a good part of this evening, analyzing strong shots and weak shots as to where they land on target. It seem I was prone to go more low than high. This led me to fine tune my sight accordingly, so instead of dropping low out of the X I compensated my sight to suite my shot patterns. I have now fudged my sight a touch high on the X so when I drop low on occasion, it still falls in the bottom of the X.
> 
> Not sure if others have ever done this, but figured I would share, because it seems to have worked.
> 
> ...


A lot of people do that including myself. If I hold perfect in the center, I will half shaft the top of the baby X.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[emoji106]🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> 3 days of pounding the same target face and things are really falling into place now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bow is that. That looks to have a notch for your thumb pad on the grip kinda like the bowtech experience, cpxl and invasion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

CHILLX#1 said:


> View attachment 3270466
> First night at the shop fairly happy with it 300 24x


Are u left handed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Onpoint85 said:


> Are u left handed?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No I've always just been solid on my last shot


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Was on tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Money!


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

nice job. 
very impressive. 
I think it will get better too- your top target looks like the toughest and I'm betting the more your muscles get used to the stab wieght, the more that target is gonna tighten up. Looks like things are flowing nicely


----------



## wlunate (May 25, 2010)

That'll work!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Is that a 30X?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> Is that a 30X?


Yes sir !!

Thanks guys ! 

Very happy with progress in this short amount of time. Lots of work still to do but feeling good about the way I'm heading. Starting to feel more comfortable with the freestyle setup [emoji106]🏼. 
Going to stay with it all year, whether it's 3D, FITA or indoor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet. Awesome job :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## ctsmith (Sep 16, 2014)

All shot with a Scott index finger wrist strap release. Too cool!


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Where's the like button? Freakin awesome man!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

How much weight are you running out back on that thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh, and awesome job with the lights out shooting!!! Can't wait to see what it's like on the big stage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

In the words of Nacho Libre... I think your ready to go pro!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> This is my first time sticking with a blade and chose the AAE Pro Blade with the .010 blade.


Saw that you went with the DS sight. This may have asked and answered already, but was there a reason you picked the AAE blade rest over the DS Micro Rest rest with 0.002 vertical and horizontal click adjustment?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Deadeye1205 said:


> How much weight are you running out back on that thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 12oz out back right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Saw that you went with the DS sight. This may have asked and answered already, but was there a reason you picked the AAE blade rest over the DS Micro Rest rest with 0.002 vertical and horizontal click adjustment?


No reason, just had a AAE on hand and figured I would use it. 

Thanks for the kind words guy !!!
Need to start putting in some serious shoot time if I expect to compete on that level. Need to start picking up the shoot time [emoji106]🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice shooting Shane. I'll be at vegas during the shoot, but only as a tourist. Wife has been bugging for a few years to go to vegas. So i booked it, just so happened to book it during the shoot


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> Nice shooting Shane. I'll be at vegas during the shoot, but only as a tourist. Wife has been bugging for a few years to go to vegas. So i booked it, just so happened to book it during the shoot


Nice !!!

Look forward to seeing you there [emoji106]🏼

Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

300 29x










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Was on tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's impressive to say the least.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

and just imagine what you could do with hinge or thumb release instead of that index finger release holding you back.
ha ha great shooting and good luck at vegas.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still playing with stab weights and angles. Think there is definitely some room for improvement fine tuning that. Actually feel this is probably the single biggest thing holding me back from getting me where I expect to be in my goals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been wanting to do some testing on forgiveness so after shooting a lot this morning and being fatigued, I figured it would be a great time. 

What I have noticed after a little fatigue sets in, my groups will open up due to breakdown in form. Now keep in mind I have been using the AAE Pro Blade. Figured it would be a good time to test forgiveness while being fatigued with a limb driven rest and in this case, I brought one of my old standard LD's out. 

Then proceeded to set it up and decided to go to the bottom limb for no particular reason other than just wanting to test forgiveness after fatigue has set in. 

Proceeded to tune with bareshafts and to get it back to the same results from a tuning standpoint that the Pro Blade was at. Done with that and time to move on to sighting in. 

Now this was the part that I found very interesting after dialed in. I had far less arrows dropping low which I would get with the Pro Blade after fatigue and the arrows just seemed to find their spot in the middle much easier. 

Needless to say,I will be staying with this setup to record overall performance on the App I have been using to see if this gives a slight edge to the LimbDriver,especially after fatigue starts to settle in a little. 

Who knows, maybe those 30x games will come more frequent, we shall see. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Make sure to note that change in the app so you can report on it 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Adding some more weight
Jumped it up to 11oz out front and 12 oz out the back. Working on fine tuning float and overall balance of the rig. Right now center of mass with this weight configuration puts it about 1 to 2" out from the front of grip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have shot some of the Carter and TruBall releases in the past but just ordered a Stan X3 Trio. We will see if my index finger gets the boot or stays put as my tried and true.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Adding some more weight
> Jumped it up to 11oz out front and 12 oz out the back. Working on fine tuning float and overall balance of the rig. Right now center of mass with this weight configuration puts it about 1 to 2" out from the front of grip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you find the center of mass? 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

stromdidilly said:


> How do you find the center of mass?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


It's the balancing point at the grip but I generally try and get it about 2" or so forward of that point at brace. This usually puts you close to center of grip at full draw. 
I was having a tough time coming back up on target and this seemed to help by adding the weight up front. I can take my finger across my front stab about 2" in front of the riser and balance the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Snow day and waiting on strings for bows I have in, so it's time for some fine tuning. 

3 changes made, but 2 In particular that made a noticeable difference. One you probably can't tell from the pic, it's not so obvious. Anybody want to take a guess ?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Snow day and waiting on strings for bows I have in, so it's time for some fine tuning.
> 
> 3 changes made, but 2 In particular that made a noticeable difference. One you probably can't tell from the pic, it's not so obvious. Anybody want to take a guess ?
> 
> ...


Lower wristed grip. Limbriver instead of blade. Back bar is leveled off much more.


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

New strings back bar is level of almost and possibly lowered grip angle?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

K, I will rephrase it. More like 5 small things that I changed. 

Grip being one of them. Went to the 4 degree grip option. Nice catch guys [emoji106]🏼. Back bar angle change as well

How about the others ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> K, I will rephrase it. More like 5 small things that I changed.
> 
> Grip being one of them. Went to the 4 degree grip option. Nice catch guys [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;. Back bar angle change as well
> 
> ...


New strings/cables. Limbdriver instead of blade....


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> New strings/cables. Limbdriver instead of blade....


The LD I already mentioned and thought I mentioned the strings, if not yes, that would be another change. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

So not including the LD, you made 5 changes and 1 is the grip and 1 is the back bar. So there is 3 other changes you made?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> The LD I already mentioned and thought I mentioned the strings, if not yes, that would be another change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sims resonator?


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Sims resonator?


Deresonator lol and I couldn't find a picture showing the front of his bar before this last pic but I was thinking that also


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

that1guy27 said:


> Deresonator lol and I couldn't find a picture showing the front of his bar before this last pic but I was thinking that also


Haha thanks....dang auto-correct.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep the sims made a huge difference with that stab and I notice less fatigue on the shot. 
🏼

2 others that are small but very significant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Not sure I mentioned it yet, but currently have 12oz out front with 11 oz out back along with the angle change. 

The other small change that would be tough to pin point in pics would be lowering of the Peep by 1/4".

Now this doesn't sound like much but what this did was repeat anchor more consistently with my index finger release. I was puzzled to having a little high and low issues on occasion when starting off with a practice session. It was do to a slight float in my anchor, caused by the peep being slightly high. 

I would say the weight change out front, changing the center of mass, along with peep height being lowered and the sims dampener are small items but they appear to be having huge impacts on finding center with less effort. For me less effort is key for the long haul when shooting in these types of competitions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure I mentioned it yet, but currently have 12oz out front with 11 oz out back along with the angle change.
> 
> The other small change that would be tough to pin point in pics would be lowering of the Peep by 1/4".
> 
> ...


Ha ha I saw that but just could be sure


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> Ha ha I saw that but just could be sure


🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

60 straight arrows after the small changes for score. Dropped 4X's but with that added 6 oz out front I couldn't be happier. They were definitely off the mark and could tell right away. Now I just need to get in the shoot time with the added weight and I think this will be the ticket to really work with. 

Wanted to shoot the 60 back to back with really no rest in between each shot to see if I could tell the difference and definitely could tell. Much better despite dropping the X's it felt really good. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Still good shooting.


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

camelcluch said:


> Still good shooting.


That's an understatement


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never shot 3 spot but what's it mean u dropped 4xs they all in the ten?? And what's inside out X mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Not sure I mentioned it yet, but currently have 12oz out front with 11 oz out back along with the angle change.


you can't do that, then your bow won't balance in your hand when you hold it up out in front of you


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Never mind I see the smaller circle now but still confused on the inside out X ...but damn good shooting best of luck in Vegas!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

An inside out X is scored when the arrow is completely inside the X circle.*


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> you can't do that, then your bow won't balance in your hand when you hold it up out in front of you


???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon42166 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok thanks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was supposed to be a joke....you know....the guys that want their bows to sit completely level when they hold it up out in front of them

it won't shoot well unless its "balanced"


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> it was supposed to be a joke....you know....the guys that want their bows to sit completely level when they hold it up out in front of them


Little under the weather so it went right over my head LOL. 

Yes, very true ! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys ! 
Definitely has taken some adjusting to get really comfy with the freestyle setup, it's going well thou. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Have you played much with how far out your sight is extended?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> Have you played much with how far out your sight is extended?


Yes, don't really see much difference when your shooting 20 yards. The long range shooting, generally I find the farther out the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidbowerman (Jan 6, 2014)

See you there!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

davidbowerman said:


> See you there!


[emoji106]🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

1 more small change 
Went to a 1/32 peep [emoji457][emoji457][emoji457]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

What where you shooting before?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILLX#1 said:


> What where you shooting before?


1/16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry 3/64


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry 3/64
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is quite small


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Aim small, miss small [emoji106]🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry 3/64
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ontarget7 said:


> 1 more small change
> Went to a 1/32 peep [emoji457][emoji457][emoji457]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ontarget7 said:


> Aim small, miss small [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was using a 1/32 #1, hard to gather enough light though so I'm going to slide my sight in and get a 3/64 #1 clarifier.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

that1guy27 said:


> I was using a 1/32 #1, hard to gather enough light though so I'm going to slide my sight in and get a 3/64 #1 clarifier.


[emoji106]🏼
Not using a clarifier but I can say the light difference from 1/32 to 3/64 is definitely noticeable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

ontarget7 said:


> [emoji106]&#55356;&#57340;
> Not using a clarifier but I can say the light difference from 1/32 to 3/64 is definitely noticeable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just remember Shane, The lighting in Vegas isn't exactly the world's brightest on the shooting line.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I was going to say same, lighting is poor. Be ready to change to bigger peep.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, guys [emoji106]🏼. 
I'm shooting in pretty low lighting now because I do remember the lighting not the best in the world. It's a little better than what I have now set up for sure so I think it will work out well. 

I feel not having the target quite as clear helps me stay focused on the shot more. Sounds weird but works for me. Might throw in the specialty archery peep with the different apertures just to be prepared [emoji106]🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

remember going to a bigger aperature will make the target fuzz more an appear bigger compared to your dot.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone know the deadline for Vegas registration, and/or where to find a list of who's registered? Back in October when I signed up, I got a link on the confirmation page, but it must have been a static snapshot or something because it still only shows 388 people registered. https://nationalfieldarcheryassociation.wufoo.com/reports/the-vegas-shoot/#public


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wolf44 said:


> remember going to a bigger aperature will make the target fuzz more an appear bigger compared to your dot.


Yes sir !
That's what I got with the 3/64 peep, it was a fuzzy target a little cloudy which I don't mind, seem to focus more like that. 

The 1/32 peep cleared up the target but the lower light still seems to have me focusing more on the shot. For whatever reason I seem to shoot best when it's not crystal clear. The only thing I can think is it makes your concentration level higher do to the slightly unclear target or in the case of the 1/32 peep, lower light but still a pretty clear target, with minimal haze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

tagged


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yesterday's practice went pretty smooth. 300 27X


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Great Job !!!! 🏼^^^^^

New vanes and nocks came in for the 2712's













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Great Job !!!! &#55356;&#57340;^^^^^
> 
> New vanes and nocks came in for the 2712's
> 
> ...



Cool I think I used those last year. they worked great for a couple months but one night they must just have gotten worn out because I had four of them just break right in half so I put some tried and true standard gold tip nocks in and never have a problem 

Are those 5 inch vanes?


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

I' not shooting but my 15 and 10 year old daughters will be shooting. First time going to Vegas Shoot so I am pretty excited.


----------



## BowElkStalker (Sep 4, 2012)

nestly said:


> Anyone know the deadline for Vegas registration, and/or where to find a list of who's registered? Back in October when I signed up, I got a link on the confirmation page, but it must have been a static snapshot or something because it still only shows 388 people registered. https://nationalfieldarcheryassociation.wufoo.com/reports/the-vegas-shoot/#public


Has this not been updated?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another small change 

Didn't think I had enough room to still maintain a small yellow halo around the dot but figured I would give it a shot and go the next dot up in size. This might have been the missing piece so everything comes together. I felt I had two big of window with the yellow halo around the black dot. The next size up gives a very very small edge of yellow and after sighting in, it felt really good. Brings my concentration level up and forces me to focus on a finer very small halo for center. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

That's one good looking sight. I've really enjoyed following (silently) your journey and am looking forward to see how your preparation pays off at Vegas.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilkinsonk said:


> That's one good looking sight. I've really enjoyed following (silently) your journey and am looking forward to see how your preparation pays off at Vegas.


Thanks 🏼

I'm hoping it's helpful to show the small details one might go through when fine tuning a setup like this. Really enjoying the freestyle setup and don't see me stopping. Got some pretty high goals to accomplish so we will see how long it takes me to achieve some of them. 

Thanks again
Shane




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

First 3 shots after sighting in with the larger dot. I will take that all day long 🏼

Their 4" vanes Flex Fletch 418's 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep, that will work.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Excuse me if I missed it but what size dot were you using before and what is the dot size now?



ontarget7 said:


> First 3 shots after sighting in with the larger dot. I will take that all day long &#55356;&#57340;
> 
> Their 4" vanes Flex Fletch 418's
> 
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Matrix said:


> Excuse me if I missed it but what size dot were you using before and what is the dot size now?


My caliper battery is dead but with a tape measure 7/32 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Cool, thank you. So 7/32 is where your at now?

I've been shooting a True Spot lens for years but was considering trying a large dot like this. Do you find the large dot to be more relaxing to shoot? I know for me going to the True Spot took a lot of tension out of my shot.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes sir 7/32 now. 

Before going to the larger dot I went the opposite direction and went small and it was not even close in comparison. With the larger dot I am way more relaxed and still can focus on the very small halo of yellow before the shot breaks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Thank You much!

Think I might give that a shot and see how it works for me. I love my True Spots but Im thinking the bigger dot would give me a similar relaxed shot but with a "dot". The larger dot doesn't have the perceived movement that a smaller one does so it should feel much more relaxed.....we shall see.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Matrix said:


> Thank You much!
> 
> Think I might give that a shot and see how it works for me. I love my True Spots but Im thinking the bigger dot would give me a similar relaxed shot but with a "dot". The larger dot doesn't have the perceived movement that a smaller one does so it should feel much more relaxed.....we shall see.


Your welcome ! 

Pretty sure you would like it, keep me posted 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Roger that, I'm going to start playing with that this weekend. Trying to get where I need to be for Lancaster in January, got some things to work on and feel like this might help me.

Keep up what your doing and good luck in Vegas! Its an awesome shoot.


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I went up to a larger dot this week as well and my shot was also much more relaxed, you should definitely try it out


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another adjustment to see if it's worth the change with a little over a month to go before Vegas. 

Not worried about the shots on the target being off center. Only concerned with my final results after adjustments to sight and to tension on release 🏼. 

This release fits exceptionally well and I will talk more about why the possible change from the index finger release. 

Here is a pic of the results and this is literally 15 min at best making adjustments. It also seems to be very repeatable and the best part, my peep height stayed the same. I can literally go 30 clicks back to the right and 8 clicks down and my index finger is back hitting dead center as well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

You'll be looking for Padgett's hinge set up articles soon if you aren't careful.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Have shot a handful of Carters and TruBalls but this Stan really fits me well. Out of the box they are way to hot but after adjusting, man, I am getting along with it very well, right out of the gate. 

The reason for the possible change was do to the wrist strap stretch while putting in all those shots. Might not be much but I could see it playing a role with sight adjustments happening every so often do to the stretch in release. 

Can't have that when those little X's can make or break you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice. I like the idea of the larger dot. That makes sense about the ever so slight changes with the wrist strap. Sorry if I missed it but what Stan release did you switch to? Fit is so important as far as being comfortable with a handheld.I stopped shooting an index (sold them so I wouldn't be tempted lol) about a year ago and have gone through a bunch myself before sticking with the Truball Fulkrum. Looking forward to watching the continued progress


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Have shot a handful of Carters and TruBalls but this Stan really fits me well. Out of the box they are way to hot but after adjusting, man, I am getting along with it very well, right out of the gate.
> 
> The reason for the possible change was do to the wrist strap stretch while putting in all those shots. Might not be much but I could see it playing a role with sight adjustments happening every so often do to the stretch in release.
> 
> ...


Bingo! One of the very reasons if not the only reason I wanted to get away from wrist strap. Very repeatable but you never really know when something has move ever so slightly and usually won't figure it out at first and it can shoot your confidence. Had rain ruin mine once, shot the end of the first day of a shoot like crap till I figured it out... Still urks me when I think about it. 

One thing with that handheld it will never change~ 

Nice Shane I hope you take it bro!

How are your firing it? Thumb or wrapping around the barrel etc... ?? Do you shoot it flat to the floor or 45*? Curious.

Stans have to be the most comfortable and ergo friendly of them all by far IMO!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Vegas is getting close. Are you going to keep making changes until the first arrow is shot? I would think that it might be a good idea to set a date before the shoot that all changes to set up would stop and just practice with what you have.

I like to set things in stone and not change things close to a shoot.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



OCHO505 said:


> Bingo! One of the very reasons if not the only reason I wanted to get away from wrist strap. Very repeatable but you never really know when something has move ever so slightly and usually won't figure it out at first and it can shoot your confidence. Had rain ruin mine once, shot the end of the first day of a shoot like crap till I figured it out... Still urks me when I think about it.
> 
> One thing with that handheld it will never change~
> 
> ...


I am firing by just pulling straight through the shot with my thumb wrapped around the thumb peg. Takes a little of a adjusting to get it to your liking. I focus on the pull through that is the most steadiest for me, I call this the effective holding weight you might say. That way it fires at the same tension every time and not using the thumb as a trigger per say. 

I'm holding it more perpendicular to the ground, thumb down

Leaning towards sticking with it right now. Going to play with it over the next week and make a final decision 

🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



jim p said:


> Vegas is getting close. Are you going to keep making changes until the first arrow is shot? I would think that it might be a good idea to set a date before the shoot that all changes to set up would stop and just practice with what you have.
> 
> I like to set things in stone and not change things close to a shoot.


Got till Christmas to narrow it down. Most the changes have been small and really not that big of deal. The release would be the biggest one but then again, not foreign to me at all. 

Pretty confident I will settle in quite nicely as we approach 30 days before the shoot. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, don't think it's going to take long to decide which route I am going to go. Did some more tweaking on release tension prior to dinner, then after dinner, 3 more cold turkey shots and darn near pin wheeled all 3 

I'm pumped 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

We expect to see another 30x performance soon.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilkinsonk said:


> We expect to see another 30x performance soon.


I agree 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Great shooting I've really enjoyed following along silently. I wish you the best of luck along the way!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

foland20 said:


> Great shooting I've really enjoyed following along silently. I wish you the best of luck along the way!


Thank You !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Thank You !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agree, super impressive and informative!


----------



## bald1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great thread. When you finally settle are you going to do a complete post of your setup and gear?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bald1 said:


> Great thread. When you finally settle are you going to do a complete post of your setup and gear?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk


You bet ! I will give all the breakdown the weekend of Christmas, tune settings included. 

Hopefully it's helpful for those thinking about taking the leap into a freestyle setup. 

Appreciate the kind words, guys . 
Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wasn't going to even score this early, using the new release but couldn't help myself. I was feeling pretty confident after last night making some final tension adjustments on it. Woke up this morning and was really itching to shoot a full round on the Vegas Face. Even thou I was just going to focus this week on my new anchor and pull through the shot.

Well, to say I am very pleased is an understatement. 
300 30x









The thing that impresses me the most, I feel I am more upright and inline with my posture. Seems like a more solid T formation, with everything lining up more effortlessly. The hold on target as I start the firing engine and the pull through the shot is amazing. Just need to stay focused and make this second nature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Wasn't going to even score this early, using the new release but couldn't help myself. I was feeling pretty confident after last night making some final tension adjustments on it. Woke up this morning and was really itching to shoot a full round on the Vegas Face. Even thou I was just going to focus this week on my new anchor and pull through the shot.
> 
> Well, to say I am very pleased is an understatement.
> 300 30x
> ...


Very impressive. Those little X's are buggers!


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Wasn't going to even score this early, using the new release but couldn't help myself. I was feeling pretty confident after last night making some final tension adjustments on it. Woke up this morning and was really itching to shoot a full round on the Vegas Face. Even thou I was just going to focus this week on my new anchor and pull through the shot.
> 
> Well, to say I am very pleased is an understatement.
> 300 30x
> ...




That is some insanely good shooting!!!


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice shooting. I love the sx3. How do you have the tension set?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Tension screw is just about flush with the release closest to the thumb peg. When your in the wall and pulling through the shot, probably about 16# to activate it. Now that's not just a straight pull but more a realistic reading for my firing procedure. I leave my thumb stationary, as I pull through my middle and ring finger sorta rotates the release, activating the thumb peg. 

Hope that made sense 


Thanks guys !!!
Pretty pumped to say the least 🏼🏼🏼

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PT1911 (Oct 23, 2008)

When you were talking about scope dot size and being more calm, did you or have you ever tried a Tru Spot Air-O dual lens scope? Just curious if you have and what you thought.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry, don't have any experience with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

So you are preferring a larger dot that covers the yellow over say a .010 pin? That's interesting. I guess that's one difference from 3d to indoor. 
Reading and learning..thanks and keep it up


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

fountain said:


> So you are preferring a larger dot that covers the yellow over say a .010 pin? That's interesting. I guess that's one difference from 3d to indoor.
> Reading and learning..thanks and keep it up


Yes, by far, preferring the large dot.

🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just got done with 90 straight arrows with the new release, not to shabby. 

I'm actually surprised how well it's coming along, considering it's only day two with it. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

That is some great shooting. 

I hope that you are working on your mental game. Visualize winning. Embrace all the emotions and shoot your best game.

You deserve to be there and you can win.

I have enjoyed following you and your journey. You don't have to prove anything to me or the rest of the fellows. Just shoot your best and be proud.


----------



## HAvok33 (Dec 6, 2014)

Good luck Shane go get em.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I must have missed and can't find it, but what release did you switch to? Sx3?


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Incredible shooting man! For someone who hasn't done much "freestyle" or "open class" shooting...how did you go about setting up your stab weights when you got started?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jim p said:


> That is some great shooting.
> 
> I hope that you are working on your mental game. Visualize winning. Embrace all the emotions and shoot your best game.
> 
> ...


The mental part is huge and you would laugh to what all goes through my mind. Lots of different scenarios if you were shooting next to so and so and so on. This one shot is for 50,000 and the guy that your up against just shot an X, now it's time to pony up and do the same. It's really quite hilarious but realistic at the same time. 

The goal is a long shot for someone that has never shot the line with that caliber of shooters but seeing video clips on shoot offs and looking at the scores winning, I have no doubt I could be right there with them. 

Your absolutely right, I know my best game is good enough to win and the reason I feel the first place goal is achievable. 


Thanks for the words of encouragement, always appreciated. 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> The mental part is huge and you would laugh to what all goes through my mind. Lots of different scenarios if you were shooting next to so and so and so on. This one shot is for 50,000 and the guy that your up against just shot an X, now it's time to pony up and do the same. It's really quite hilarious but realistic at the same time.
> 
> The goal is a long shot for someone that has never shot the line with that caliber of shooters but seeing video clips on shoot offs and looking at the scores winning, I have no doubt I could be right there with them.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

fountain said:


> I must have missed and can't find it, but what release did you switch to? Sx3?


Yes sir, the Stan SX3 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



WCork said:


> Incredible shooting man! For someone who hasn't done much "freestyle" or "open class" shooting...how did you go about setting up your stab weights when you got started?


Lots of studying the guys doing it day in and day out. 

I can actually see my total weight going possibly up over time but I don't want to jump the gun and I will stay right now with what is comfortable. 

The back bar I use for a balancing point front to back, as well as swinging out or in to make your bubble sit true as you come to full draw. You don't want to fight getting your bubble level at full draw and this aids in that. 

For the weight out front and out back, I try and go as much as possible at first so you are not fatigued to the point where you just can't make clean shots. Build up from there adding weight to both front and back so that your center of mass ends up being a couple inches out from the front of your riser were your stab connects. Another words, if you were to put your finger a couple inches out from your riser, under your stab you would have a pretty good straight up and down balancing point. Now it might want to fall at you do to the side stab and that fine, you are only looking for front to back balancing point. 

When you have built up your conditioning to handle the weight, then add some more appropriately to front and back to maintain that balance. This should get you going in the right direction and make personal tweaks where need be. 

Hope this helps 


Thanks guys !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I just downloaded arxher upshot app. To get vegas do i need to buy the add on? I dont see a gegas 3 face or 5 spot...sorrdy kinda off subject


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

No

Just hit the target and then click the add event and it will show up as an option. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It is nice to get back from a couple hour drive and pick up the Podium X 40 and nail 3 X's cold turkey. Things have really come full circle and very comfortable with this setup right now. Need to ride this high and momentum right through the Vegas shoot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> It is nice to get back from a couple hour drive and pick up the Podium X 40 and nail 3 X's cold turkey. Things have really come full circle and very comfortable with this setup right now. Need to ride this high and momentum right through the Vegas shoot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing this! Good luck.


----------



## locusthill1831 (Apr 3, 2010)

What made you switch from a blade rest to the limb driver?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



COArrow said:


> Looking forward to seeing this! Good luck.


You and me both 

Thanks, bro !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

locusthill1831 said:


> What made you switch from a blade rest to the limb driver?


I noticed on the bad shots the blade had a wider range, where the LD was a little more forgiving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

This has been a great thread. I'm rooting for you to do really well. 

You and others have mentioned the mental game a bit already, but here's one suggestion from up here in the peanut gallery. If you are not shooting with others around, or against them in some friendly timed "competition," you ought in my opinion try incorporating that in the weeks ahead. And make sure you shoot all jammed up between them on the line. Human interaction is distracting and can be hard to block out (to me at least) and there are going to be a lot of noisy distracting humans (and super-humans!) all around you as you make each shot in Vegas. 

You are shooting superbly, best of luck! Hope you keep the updates coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

grousegrove said:


> This has been a great thread. I'm rooting for you to do really well.
> 
> You and others have mentioned the mental game a bit already, but here's one suggestion from up here in the peanut gallery. If you are not shooting with others around, or against them in some friendly timed "competition," you ought in my opinion try incorporating that in the weeks ahead. And make sure you shoot all jammed up between them on the line. Human interaction is distracting and can be hard to block out (to me at least) and there are going to be a lot of noisy distracting humans (and super-humans!) all around you as you make each shot in Vegas.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately my local club is late getting things going for indoor, so that is a bust. However, I do have my wife and kids trying to break my concentration while standing there ready to shoot and at full draw. I must say, they come up with some crazy things to try and distract me. 

Thanks and glad you have enjoyed the thread. Try to keep things informative along the way 🏼




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

I've never found that crowd noise, camera flashes, etc all that distracting when shooting, mostly it is the pressure of knowing that anything but a 10 will not do.

Kind of like a 3d shot that has the scoring rings between trees or like a novelty brick shoot, even if it isn't really a tough shot it is in the back of your mind.

If you could get a piece of thin plate iron and machine it out so only the yellow rings are open and then glue a vegas face on it and hang it over your target when practicing, that would put pressure on the mind that if a mistake was made it would cost an arrow. To me that would be the kind of mental pressure from a high level tournament. With your skill level (30x ability) it wouldn't be expensive arrowwise but maybe help simulate the pressure.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Are you shooting a surprise release or command?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

IMO there is no true surprise release. If you have no idea when the shot is going to break you will never shoot good scores with any consistency. Now I don't activate it by the movement of my thumb and more the straight pull through the shot, creating more squeeze in my ring ringer. This rotates the release slightly and by doing so activates the thumb peg that my thumb is on. If you set them up to hot this can't be done and will fire as soon as your thumb is on the thumb peg. When setting it up hot this way it would be more of a command release, no different than punching the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

knarrly said:


> I've never found that crowd noise, camera flashes, etc all that distracting when shooting, mostly it is the pressure of knowing that anything but a 10 will not do.
> 
> Kind of like a 3d shot that has the scoring rings between trees or like a novelty brick shoot, even if it isn't really a tough shot it is in the back of your mind.
> 
> If you could get a piece of thin plate iron and machine it out so only the yellow rings are open and then glue a vegas face on it and hang it over your target when practicing, that would put pressure on the mind that if a mistake was made it would cost an arrow. To me that would be the kind of mental pressure from a high level tournament. With your skill level (30x ability) it wouldn't be expensive arrowwise but maybe help simulate the pressure.


I like the thin plate iron idea. Have shot some of those before at some 3D shoots 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> This is my first time sticking with a blade and chose the AAE Pro Blade with the .010 blade. So far, having great results with it and if you do choose to go that route I would recommend a steeper angle on the blade. I had better luck tuning out my vertical nock travel this way. I also recommend small adjustments on a blade, you can get a false readings and it can make you scratching your head in the results. When setting up on a bow that usually tunes nock level, I would start at 1/8" nock high at brace, then fine tune from there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What angle is your blade at? Ive been having trouble with high tear and im thinking i may have my blade too flat. I think its at like 30 degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

Oops i see you got rid of your blade rest. 

Great shooting! This is an awesome thread to follow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> What angle is your blade at? Ive been having trouble with high tear and im thinking i may have my blade too flat. I think its at like 30 degrees
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a pic on the angle when I was using it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Here is a pic on the angle when I was using it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay great. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> Okay great. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome

It could be a cam synch issue, low heel grip or to weak on dynamic spine. Just to throw a couple other possibilities at you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Best thread ever


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

jim p said:


> That is some great shooting.
> 
> I hope that you are working on your mental game. Visualize winning. Embrace all the emotions and shoot your best game.
> 
> ...


yep the top 100 male championship shooters consistently shoot 300 28x and higher games in practice.The mental game is a non stop issue and needs to be addressed way more than any mechanical issue.good luck


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Personalities have a lot to do with how one approaches the mental aspect. I usually fair pretty well in the clutch in any sport I have ever played. The part I am lacking the most, is time shooting. Either way, I will be laying it all out on the line and someone's got to win, so why not me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

For some reason, for me, i shoot better scores in competition or when someone is watching me shoot. For example on NFAA target, in practice, i had been shooting 47-51 x's then when i went to the KC Pro Am that same week, i shot a 300-57x game. Which was my highest ever by far. I think its because im more focused and serious compared to just practicing at the shop. I sometimes catch myself just flinging arrows during practice and when i do realize it, i start doing one arrow practice and that seems to bring my focus and seriousness back. Ive working on having better practices especially since i know now that im more capable... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Feels good when your first 3 shots after work look like this . Gotta love those X's 🏼











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

May the next 27 match.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish the remaining 57 arrows were all like that. Ended up shooting a 600 round on the Vegas Face 600 57x










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Prime time players shine when its all on the line! No doubt Shane is one of them! He knew what he was agreeing to and what he signed up for from the jump! Like I said I got some $ on him -- he makes for good Vegas odds with great return $! 

:darkbeer:


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Feels good when your first 3 shots after work look like this . Gotta love those X's &#55356;&#57340;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a tripple: D, D, Duuuuuuuuuude sweet! Right there.


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

95 percent x's at the shootoff- pretty good odds. I think it only went 3 rounds last year.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

I really hope you do that in Vegas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

grousegrove said:


> I really hope you do that in Vegas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I hope that after you win that you will still come on here and talk with us.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Prime time players shine when its all on the line! No doubt Shane is one of them! He knew what he was agreeing to and what he signed up for from the jump! Like I said I got some $ on him -- he makes for good Vegas odds with great return $!
> 
> :darkbeer:






jim p said:


> I hope that after you win that you will still come on here and talk with us.


Sharing archery experiences and helping others is what it's all about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Any updates? Thread has been quiet the last few days.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, been busy with work and working on getting cleared out on bow tuning before Vegas. 

Still fitting in some shoot time and always analyzing the whole freestyle setup to see what I can improve on here and there. Not to mention the release change and fine tuning the settings on that as well. 

This was my final tweaking tonight before Vegas with 15 consecutive arrows dead center. I fill I am there as far as tweaks, just need to make sure I do my part on a regular basis. 









I'm horrible and always looking to improve but knowing I can do 15 in a row like that means I have the ability to do 30 on a fresh target face for Vegas. 

It's just the beginning and I am definitely going to be doing more of this after Vegas. Whether it's indoor, 3D or FITA, I will be doing a lot more with the Freestyle setup in the future. 

Love the challenge and will even sharpen my skills for hunting that much more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

Did you have to do any shimming on the cams?


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

That's awesome for being fairly new to a freestyle setup. Keep up the good shooting!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, been busy with work and working on getting cleared out on bow tuning before Vegas.
> 
> Still fitting in some shoot time and always analyzing the whole freestyle setup to see what I can improve on here and there. Not to mention the release change and fine tuning the settings on that as well.
> 
> ...


Showoff. :77:

Very, VERY impressive.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

A blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile ! Just need to find those nuts on a day in and day out basis and that is the goal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! You are the man Shane, I am about to set up my first target rig and this thread has been very helpful. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## dcopher (Jul 13, 2015)

That's impressive shooting, period! No matter if you're new to freestyle or not. Keep up the good work, this thread is inspiring.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Great Thread Great Shooting.....best of Luck


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

So Shane you still running the hand held as of current or the wrist strap? If the hand held do you feel more consistencies with the hand held?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> So Shane you still running the hand held as of current or the wrist strap? If the hand held do you feel more consistencies with the hand held?


Liking the Stan SX3 better and do find it more consistent. With that said it took me a few to get settled in with it, to the point it is extremely repeatable. I adjusted my anchor and peep height slightly a couple times to find that sweet spot. Some might ask, how do you determine that sweet spot. It really comes down to fine tuning to get the slightest play out in your anchor point, reference points and peep alignment. The tighter I hold to these with no deviation, is what I would consider my sweet spot. How do you know your there you might ask ? I determine I am there when I can pick up the bow cold turkey and still be with in the 10 ring or X on the first 3 shots. Other setting with anchor, references and peep alignment would change slightly and seem to take longer to get settled in. Whether this is peep to high, kisser knot to low or to high, thus causing slight float here and there on your anchor and alignment. 

In short, the anchor, references and peep alignment that has the most consistent results out of the gate is my ideal sweet spot. This is usually tight with no float, right when I anchor at full draw. Very light facial pressure for reference points. Top of sight sits right at top of peep and everything lining up with deviation in my anchor. 

Here was 50 arrows from this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

You are shooting great. I hope that you are looking forward to the competition. 

You can do it. Own it.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Killin it bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!!!

I'm definitely looking forward to it. Feeling really good about where I'm at right now. My goals are high and realistic, I feel. Won't be satisfied until they are accomplished so look for me to be competing amongst the best there is. 

Wouldn't have it any other way 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Shane, 

Take this for what it's worth but I compete at a very high level as well but mainly in 3D. I do shoot some spots in the winter to get ready for outdoor. I've shot with some of the best shooters there are and you are more than capable of beating anyone you stand next to. That's just going off what I've seen in this thread. If you truly BELIEVE in your heart of hearts that you can beat everyone on that line, then you can. You're shooting the same scores as the other top Pro's. The only thing that separates all of them is their mental makeup. Basically, it comes down to what's between their ears. 

If I could offer any advice, it would be to try to find some way to get out of the basement and compete locally or even nationally before Vegas. Even if it means driving a good ways or going out of your way to do so. With the way you're shooting, you owe it to yourself to be as prepared as possible. I think you would benefit from getting in a competitive atmosphere before then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



Coug09 said:


> Shane,
> 
> Take this for what it's worth but I compete at a very high level as well but mainly in 3D. I do shoot some spots in the winter to get ready for outdoor. I've shot with some of the best shooters there are and you are more than capable of beating anyone you stand next to. That's just going off what I've seen in this thread. If you truly BELIEVE in your heart of hearts that you can beat everyone on that line, then you can. You're shooting the same scores as the other top Pro's. The only thing that separates all of them is their mental makeup. Basically, it comes down to what's between their ears.
> 
> ...


Thanks on the advise, much appreciated !!!

Wish I could squeeze some shoots in but with my construction up and going again and me solo it is going to be tough. Defiantly making plans now to free up more time next year. Going to have to make do for now. 
Regardless, I will lay it all out there and see how the chips fall. Whether I sit on top or not, there is always room for improvement and man do I love to shoot a bow [emoji106]🏼[emoji109]🏼[emoji457]. 

Thanks again !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks on the advise, much appreciated !!!
> 
> Wish I could squeeze some shoots in but with my construction up and going again and me solo it is going to be tough. Defiantly making plans now to free up more time next year. Going to have to make do for now.
> Regardless, I will lay it all out there and see how the chips fall. Whether I sit on top or not, there is always room for improvement and man do I love to shoot a bow [emoji106]🏼[emoji109]🏼[emoji457].
> ...


You can do it man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Coug09 said:


> You can do it man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet I can !!! [emoji109]🏼

Much appreciated, bro !!!!

Thanks !!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Good advice from Coug Shane, if you believe in yourself anything is possible. Good luck mate.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^^^ thanks !!

I figured the title is the road to Vegas begins. 

Well not used to a freestyle target bow and it didn't even dawn on me that I don't have a bow case big enough. [emoji51]

Luckily, that arrived this evening along with some extra arrows just in case. 

For those that might be in the same boat, don't forget like I almost did. 

Good luck to all those that are preparing for Vegas. Look forward to see you there [emoji106]🏼











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Best of luck on the Vegas shoot. There is no doubt you got the skills- and you've been there before. Just having that experience under your belt is much better than first time.

I do believe you shot very well last go......

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

[emoji106]🏼 thanks ^^^^^^

Faired OK but could have done way better. 
Think it was 8th place BHFS and if you combined 1st flight scores with Championship would have still been in the top 10. 

Looking to improve on that in the Freestyle Championship [emoji106]🏼. 

The coolest part will be shooting the line with the top guys in the world ! 
Much respect for them to do what they do on a daily basis. 
Lookout thou !!! I believe there is room for one more [emoji6]

Getting pumped the closer it gets [emoji109]🏼











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you've developed a nice little fan base!

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anybody know what are generally the shoot times on Friday for Championship freestyle? Don't see anything posted yet. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Does anybody know what are generally the shoot times on Friday for Championship freestyle? Don't see anything posted yet.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


It seems to change every year now. I looked yesterday and they still didn't have it posted.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Think I read it will be up by the 13th...which is coming up soon haha

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

What's your name so I can follow your scores?


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Shooting times are assigned. Championship Freestyle looks like 2:30 and 12:00 Friday/Saturday.
https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/Full-Registration-1-12-w-Shooting-Assignments.pdf


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys [emoji1360]

The way I am reading that, it appears 2:30 on Friday and 12:00 on Saturday

Thanks !!!
Shane 
Chuning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

All the best, Shane at Vegas. I will be rooting for ya!!!


----------



## kimberGR (Nov 26, 2009)

Shane there is always room at the top. It's one arrow at a time until the dust settles. Best of luck to you


----------



## HuskyKMA (Oct 4, 2015)

Shane, how do you like that Legend case, first impressions?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

HuskyKMA said:


> Shane, how do you like that Legend case, first impressions?


First Impression is all good, plenty of storage and compartments for stab, bino's, arrows etc. Seems well thought out, will probably work out nicely. [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just when I thought I was dialed in, not. Got to squeeze in a little shoot time on the line with some local guys [emoji1360]. Well, I am truly humbled and amazed what lighting does when using a lens and small aperture peep. Just because your dialed in under my not so great lighting doesn't mean you are dialed in under some pretty adequate lighting. 
First 3 shots quite low and out of the 10, talk about playing with your mind and wondering what is going on with your equipment. After looking everything over, I just readjusted and finally got back on track. Definitely a lesson learned and I will expect to have to adjust possibly so I am not thrown off out of the gate. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddysimp (Sep 3, 2011)

It's crazy how the lighting will effect things!


----------



## Dn0614 (Dec 18, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck shane.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Not saying it wasn't lighting, but are you certain the distance is exactly the same? I had the exact same experience last week when I went to a new range with a friend where the targets were extremely well lit (Halogen spotlights) I never have to move my sight unless I change the setup, but I hit low in the 9 on what felt like a great 1st shot. Same thing on the 2nd arrow. I jokingly said "This must be more than 20 yards", and he replied "Oh, we moved the line back so we weren't standing directly under the lights." Apparently they didn't think anything about not shooting exactly 60 feet since none of the regulars shoot competitively.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

I think it was a combination of both. Went home and shot and the view through my peep is way more hazy you might say in comparison and I caught myself adjusting how I align myself on the shot. Never really realized it since there was nothing to compare to. The other thing that I completely spaced is awhile back I double up a Spyderweb target as a backstop due to loosing an arrow into the concrete wall. I never really checked the distance and it ended up my target was sitting right at 19 yards. 

Thanks guys !!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

The lighting in the Arena is quite good. If you get to Vegas early on Thursday you may be able to shoot some practice on your bale in the Arena. In the past the shooting areas have been open for practice.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Just when I thought I was dialed in, not. Got to squeeze in a little shoot time on the line with some local guys . Well, I am truly humbled and amazed what lighting does when using a lens and small aperture peep. Just because your dialed in under my not so great lighting doesn't mean you are dialed in under some pretty adequate lighting.
> First 3 shots quite low and out of the 10, talk about playing with your mind and wondering what is going on with your equipment. After looking everything over, I just readjusted and finally got back on track. Definitely a lesson learned and I will expect to have to adjust possibly so I am not thrown off out of the gate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watched an episode on Bowjunky about Chance and a few others saying the have to have to, site in at every single facility. For exact reasons listed above! Better to figure it out now, than on the line!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Liking the Stan SX3 better and do find it more consistent. With that said it took me a few to get settled in with it, to the point it is extremely repeatable. I adjusted my anchor and peep height slightly a couple times to find that sweet spot. Some might ask, how do you determine that sweet spot. It really comes down to fine tuning to get the slightest play out in your anchor point, reference points and peep alignment. The tighter I hold to these with no deviation, is what I would consider my sweet spot. How do you know your there you might ask ? I determine I am there when I can pick up the bow cold turkey and still be with in the 10 ring or X on the first 3 shots. Other setting with anchor, references and peep alignment would change slightly and seem to take longer to get settled in. Whether this is peep to high, kisser knot to low or to high, thus causing slight float here and there on your anchor and alignment.
> 
> In short, the anchor, references and peep alignment that has the most consistent results out of the gate is my ideal sweet spot. This is usually tight with no float, right when I anchor at full draw. Very light facial pressure for reference points. Top of sight sits right at top of peep and everything lining up with deviation in my anchor.
> 
> ...


Awesome info here! I agree I think the handhelds present more consistency than a wrist strap. I use a similar method to know if I am on point... Beginning of shooting (outside), I will go straight to 50 or 60 and launch some. When I pin wheel cold I know my bow and my form is on. 

Also shoot one arrow 3 spot, walk around the shop for 5 and repeat for the round to do exactly what you said. Make sure I can nail it outside pounding them in a rhythm. 

Killer I have had a few dreams about some target faces like that! Then I woke up! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Just when I thought I was dialed in, not. Got to squeeze in a little shoot time on the line with some local guys . Well, I am truly humbled and amazed what lighting does when using a lens and small aperture peep. Just because your dialed in under my not so great lighting doesn't mean you are dialed in under some pretty adequate lighting.
> First 3 shots quite low and out of the 10, talk about playing with your mind and wondering what is going on with your equipment. After looking everything over, I just readjusted and finally got back on track. Definitely a lesson learned and I will expect to have to adjust possibly so I am not thrown off out of the gate.
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed the same at leagues with better lighting. What adjustments did you make?

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Just when I thought I was dialed in, not. Got to squeeze in a little shoot time on the line with some local guys . Well, I am truly humbled and amazed what lighting does when using a lens and small aperture peep. Just because your dialed in under my not so great lighting doesn't mean you are dialed in under some pretty adequate lighting.
> First 3 shots quite low and out of the 10, talk about playing with your mind and wondering what is going on with your equipment. After looking everything over, I just readjusted and finally got back on track. Definitely a lesson learned and I will expect to have to adjust possibly so I am not thrown off out of the gate.
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen at KCshootout the shop I go to has really good lighting but KC wasn't so good and my first couple of shoots whent quite high nothing a few clicks on the sight could fix but yeah it's crazy how much lighting affects things when your using a small peep


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> I think it was a combination of both. Went home and shot and the view through my peep is way more hazy you might say in comparison and I caught myself adjusting how I align myself on the shot. Never really realized it since there was nothing to compare to. The other thing that I completely spaced is awhile back I double up a Spyderweb target as a backstop due to loosing an arrow into the concrete wall. I never really checked the distance and it ended up my target was sitting right at 19 yards.
> 
> Thanks guys !!!
> 
> ...



Done that to lol


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good luck Shane!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!

Still adjusting to the better lighting and seeing the target extremely clear has thrown me off a little. It's almost like seeing it very clear gives me a less relaxed feel but I am adjusting. 

300 25x is more of a realistic average right now. Looking to shoot the line 5 more times in that setting before Vegas to see if I can close that gap some more. 

For whatever reason the 2nd shot #1 target face has been extremely forgiving for me. The #2 target face would be my second consistent one and lastly the #3. 

If I can pick up the slack on the #3 face it would jump me up in that 28-29X range. Now if I can just pull my head out and shoot them all like that #2 target face, I would have a whole lot of 30x's. 

Just need to relax, work harder and put in more time 🏼

Still hooked on the freestyle setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks guys !!
> 
> Still adjusting to the better lighting and seeing the target extremely clear has thrown me off a little. It's almost like seeing it very clear gives me a less relaxed feel but I am adjusting.
> 
> ...


I think there is something to be said for that. I shoot my best trap scores when the lighting is low. Seems like when everything is clear I try to be too perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

From this point on you only have good things to say about your shooting. You hit all x's dead center on all 3 spots. It is so easy that you are almost ashamed to make others have to work so hard. Your equipment is working great. Your shots are strong and solid.

Be extremely positive and watch the arrows punch out the x's. This is a mental game until the end.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

To put it another way you no longer have the luxury of a negative thought. You shoot great in all lighting conditions.

We all know of how we all like to talk about such and such targets give us more trouble than others. I tell some of the shooters that, if someone starts talking about having a bad day or that the scoring rings are just too small on a target, walk away do not engage in negative conversations before or during competition.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Completely agree and feel blessed to have this eye opener ahead of time. It's balls to the walls now and mental focus while being relaxed is key as Vegas draws even closer. 

^^^^^^^
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It is nice to see a target face like this one after a 300 round











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> It is nice to see a target face like this one after a 300 round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> It is nice to see a target face like this one after a 300 round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's looking great you got this


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> It is nice to see a target face like this one after a 300 round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 3 arrows? What the... JK mine looks like the BB Gun deal at the state fair where you try to shoot the star out! LMAO

Bad @$$ shooting as ALWAYS!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Something old might be coming back into the picture and I will explain why later this week 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested to hear your reasons for possibly switching back to the Scott. 

On another note, are your nocks the Gold tip acculites? And do you like them?


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

in for a used sx3 sale!!! 

I know the feeling shane..I tinker with my hinge a bit and now have a hankering for an sx3, but in the end, im pretty sure I will be back to my carter quickie.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Those are Easton nocks and yes I do like them, so far zero issues. 

Not sure why I go back and forth with releases. 
The wrist release is definitely getting the nod for Vegas. This evening was enough shooting to convince me, it is the right move for me. 

I have been so slammed with work it has been hard to solely focus on shooting. When I have been shooting with the handheld under these conditions I find myself thinking to much on my release hand. This was a big red flag for me this last week. I noticed my shots floating around the X more and not as many inside out X's. Had one end I literally shot the X out by shooting all the way around the X ring and never punching the center. 

The last couple days shooting under the same conditions being buried with work, the wrist release is proven again for me to be my go to clutch release. I don't ever think about what's going on with my release hand, it just happens. Way more relaxed not thinking about my release hand and confidence is right back through the roof, even with my schedule lately. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHILLX#1 (Jan 21, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Those are Easton nocks and yes I do like them, so far zero issues.
> 
> Not sure why I go back and forth with releases.
> The wrist release is definitely getting the nod for Vegas. This evening was enough shooting to convince me, it is the right move for me.
> ...



Good call confidence is always key


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Back in my comfy spot with the wrist release. Works still busy as all get out but shot on the line tonight and was pretty happy with the results for just switching back. 

Ended up shooting a 600 round 600 54x's. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



ontarget7 said:


> Back in my comfy spot with the wrist release. Works still busy as all get out but shot on the line tonight and was pretty happy with the results for just switching back.
> 
> Ended up shooting a 600 round 600 54x's.
> 
> ...


For a second I thought this pic was the prettiest example of paper tuning a bare shaft I've ever seen


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, that's the new skinny shafts that just came out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

One more week and it's showtime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

CHILLX#1 said:


> Good call confidence is always key


Yep, at this point go with what your confident with. Always time to mess around after Vegas.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, shot a 600 round last night on the Vegas Face. 
600 55x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just about showtime and getting pumped











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Will be watching and rooting for ya!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

It's getting closer!


----------



## Hoogie2004 (Jun 7, 2014)

I wish you all the best in Vegas. Been a lot of fun following your journey so far!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn MI 4W met Tapatalk


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, shot a 600 round last night on the Vegas Face.
> 600 55x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck to ya man! Enjoyed following this thread, just like all your others. Will be looking to see your scores!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

bowhuntermitch said:


> It's getting closer!


I'm packing my bags at the moment for tomorrow's flight. (except bow and quiver, which I still need tonight for leagues)


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Best of luck Shane!!


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck. I will be watching for you!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have been following your odyssey from the beginning Shane, all the very best at Vegas. You have put in the work now it is time to put it to the test.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Been a crazy month and definitely looking forward to it. 


Thanks guys !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Shane, what's your last name so we can watch for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's the info 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Good luck, enjoy and have fun!


----------



## cmaster119 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck Shane! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got some great shooters around me..... I love it !

Going to be a great time !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

No pressure.. Logan Wilde on one side and the Hammer on the other. Best of luck.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilkinsonk said:


> No pressure.. Logan Wilde on one side and the Hammer on the other. Best of luck.


I'm digging it [emoji109]🏼

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

just dont let Gillingham hit you with those giant V-bars he has on that thing. Good luck Shane, hope to talk to ya in vegas if I can find you amongst the crowd


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

JHENS87 said:


> just dont let Gillingham hit you with those giant V-bars he has on that thing. Good luck Shane, hope to talk to ya in vegas if I can find you amongst the crowd


Look forward to it [emoji1360]

Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Get it done brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I can't wait to start watching this! My TV will not be leaving the live stream!


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there a website that live streams it? I have never watched target archery on TV but want to see how Shane does! I will be working so a pc is all I will have


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

svernatter said:


> Is there a website that live streams it? I have never watched target archery on TV but want to see how Shane does! I will be working so a pc is all I will have


World Archery on Youtube will have streaming videos staring Saturday night.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck, and if ya get nervous just imagine your shooting another bareshaft flight video at 80 yds.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

This is the big one - a pressure cooker that can take a guy that shoots 300's at his club on a regular basis and rattle him beyond belief. But, if you can work through it, be on top at the end, a check for $50K awaits the Championship Male Freestyle shooter! Add in some contingencies and a years' wages can be won in 3 days! Good luck to all the competitors and remember to have fun.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Shoot straight! Lotta fans on Team Shane
http://youtu.be/DtoCw2iOTSc



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

well johnny ringo looked like somebody just walked all over your grave! 
go ahead- say[ when]
your no daisey.


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Alex Wifler and Reo Wilde on the same bale... that'd be a fun one to watch.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

1tiger said:


> well johnny ringo looked like somebody just walked all over your grave!
> go ahead- say[ when]
> your no daisey.


You're no daisy at all


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

Good Luck Shane!!! Wish you the best buddy.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Good Luck Shane, shoot your game


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Do we all get free tunes if you win the big prize?? :wink:


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Pulling for ya


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck man!!! You got this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Will try and watch for you shane. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll I got to say is, I just got my rear handed to me LOL ! 

Hell, I shot way better in Bowhunter 

Got to pull it together and redeem myself tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> I'll I got to say is, I just got my rear handed to me LOL !
> 
> Hell, I shot way better in Bowhunter
> 
> ...


I've been following your thread from the beginning. I wanted to say that you shouldn't underestimate the mental aspect of the game, but you seemed very confident and I didn't want to make you doubt your confidence, especially when some other people pointed it out. 

I was in the exact same situation my first tournament season a few years back you are in now - shooting a perfectly tuned bow and scores in my basement that rival top world shooters until I stood on the line of a much smaller tournament than Vegas. I was shooting 9's, 8's and I was struggling to keep my float in yellow, and it's usually inside the 10 ring. Even during warm-up before I shot for score I shot fine... until I had to shoot for real. It's a completely different sport... It boiled down to a massive lack of experience shooting tournaments, so now I shoot EVERYTHING I can, from league, fun shoots, local shoots, provincials, nationals... Anything that gets me surrounded by archers and a clock. And as much as you can physically and mentally try to prepare for that, there are no substitutions for real life experience. 

So, best of luck tomorrow, but don't be too hard on yourself. You have the skill to stand next to the best, you just need the experience. So do your best, but if you truly want to ace these things, shooting tournaments is the only way. The bigger the better... and you're starting with the biggest one, so it's only downhill from here 

All the best and good luck!


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Shane couldn't find your scores. How was shooting today?


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Two more days boss, bounce back and get em tomorrow 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> I'll I got to say is, I just got my rear handed to me LOL !


I also got schooled today.... Not so much by the competition as me and my release having a serious disagreement. I video'd a bit of your 2nd half when you were shooting on top line.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I'll I got to say is, I just got my rear handed to me LOL !
> 
> Hell, I shot way better in Bowhunter
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this. I attended a seminar with GRIV and he said if you launch a 9 on the first day of Vegas after spending 2 grand getting there you better make the next two days the best two thousand dollar practice session of your life. 

Have fun and learn from the experience!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

No doubt about it, I just sucked arse today ! 

Tomorrow needs to be a very good practice day just to save face. 

Oh well, I will be back at it. 
Don't give up that easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The mental mind is a killer when you shoot clean the first 6 practice arrows and drop an 8 on your first scoring arrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

It's all good man, the experience is priceless. Try and have fun and learn from the best there is. I couldn't amagine the pressure at a shoot like this. I get rattled at my local club with amatures and no crowd. Hope you enjoy the experience and good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> The mental mind is a killer when you shoot clean the first 6 practice arrows and drop an 8 on your first scoring arrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's happened to everyone. 

Check out Larry Bashams mental management systems .

The mental game is 90% of our sport and yet how much time do we spend working on it?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Good luck going into the weekend! Inside out X's!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

He shot a 293 17x. Very good shooting, nonetheless! Nice work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> He shot a 293 17x. Very good shooting, nonetheless! Nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, I never even shot that with a Bowhunter setup. 

Thanks for taking it easy but for me, that shooting sucks ! 

Humbling for sure and something to learn from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> Bro, I never even shot that with a Bowhunter setup.
> 
> Thanks for taking it easy but for me, that shooting sucks !
> 
> ...


You're golden tomorrow! Go out there and tell yourself you don't care about the score. Shoot clean shots and have fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> I just sucked arse today !
> 
> Tomorrow needs to be a very good practice day just to save face.
> 
> ...


You absolutely did *not* suck arse. A 293 at Vegas is not anything like a 293 at league night.


----------



## Apollo1 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow!! Lots of sole searching last night. Yesterday is in the past and definitely a new perspective on things. 
Everything has a purpose and yesterday, I was humbled greatly by my lack luster performance. 

I feel The Lord brought me down that path for a reason, to shed some light on the direction I take in the future. 
As for today's goal, shoot my game, that I know I am capable of. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck today Shane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCH (Dec 25, 2004)

Good luck Shane


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

and then there are the two 299 29X guys........that has to hurt.


----------



## cmaster119 (Nov 16, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> Wow!! Lots of sole searching last night. Yesterday is in the past and definitely a new perspective on things.
> Everything has a purpose and yesterday, I was humbled greatly by my lack luster performance.
> 
> I feel The Lord brought me down that path for a reason, to shed some light on the direction I take in the future.
> ...


Great attitude towards a tough day Shane! Hit 'em hard today. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Good luck to you. I think I understand how you might feel but you have no reason to be down about it. You accepted risks and boldly put yourself out there on the line with top talent, and you didn't do as well as you'd hoped but you didn't disgrace yourself either. You know what you're capable of. You are a learner, you can consider what you learned next week, when it's over for the year. For now, keep cool and shoot one arrow at a time, and be happy doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*



grousegrove said:


> Good luck to you. I think I understand how you might feel but you have no reason to be down about it. You accepted risks and boldly put yourself out there on the line with top talent, and you didn't do as well as you'd hoped but you didn't disgrace yourself either. You know what you're capable of. You are a learner, you can consider what you learned next week, when it's over for the year. For now, keep cool and shoot one arrow at a time, and be happy doing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy is the keyword and I will elaborate more on that later. 

Getting ready to get back after it here shortly 


Thanks guy !!!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck today....hoping to see at least one of your targets on the Easton Certified 300 wall. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

people like to sit back and compare score and you can if you want BUT imo it doesn't count until you toe the line with the best in the world on each side of ya and you know you cant miss.

props to ya for stepping up and shooting championship class.as you can tell its different but it shouldn't be


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well not exactly to my potential but bounced back nine the less with a 297 12x

Look for tomorrow to be a both up from that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you feel more relaxed compared to yesterday.....or still pretty shaky?

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bowman72 said:


> Did you feel more relaxed compared to yesterday.....or still pretty shaky?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


Getting there, just need to compete on that level more. Also realizing when your under that type of pressure, the more stab weight the better. My float pattern is larger and needs to be refined for sure. 

I realistically can see 300's even on that level of competition, I just need some tweaking to the bow and myself mentally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this ride with everyone. This has been one of the best AT threads ever. Real life archery live! 
Best of luck tomorrow on the 300.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad you have enjoyed it !!!
It has definitely been real for sure . 

Here is a little video clip, thanks to my wife 

https://vimeo.com/153634604


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Good shooting today Shane. I definitely see you shooting a 300 tomorrow.


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Getting there, just need to compete on that level more. Also realizing when your under that type of pressure, the more stab weight the better. My float pattern is larger and needs to be refined for sure.
> 
> I realistically can see 300's even on that level of competition, I just need some tweaking to the bow and myself mentally
> 
> ...


Pat yourself on the back, doing great. I don't like shooting in front of people on an indoor range, couldn't imagine doing in the spot you're in. Have fun and let loose, pretend your the only one in the room. Good luck.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Good job brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Way to find your game. Take it to the top tomorrow! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice shooting Shane. I didn't get back to the shoot in time to watch today, had to take the wife over to Hoover Dam and play tourist for awhile. I'll be at the Doinker booth most of the day tomorrow, hope to run into you before you head back home


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks guys !!!

Definitely need some fine tuning in my competitive game for sure. 
I will be doing some tweaking a little to my setup as well as a little mental tweaking to myself. 

I do see a pattern when competing even with my horrible first day score. 
Looks like I need to slow down and be a better manager of my shooting time allowed











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVIOUR68 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good job for hanging in there til the end, big tournament pressures are a mental monster and are hard to duplicate at home or even at smaller local tourneys.
More line time and a little refinement your game will get stronger and stronger .


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome shooting Shane


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still need some refining with a freestyle setup but ended a little stronger











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice! Been fun to follow.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

yes way to hang tough and finish stronger very impressive ....


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice shooting Shane, hope you had a good time.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good shooting picked up 5 over yesterday.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

Had a great time ! 
Gillingham is very personal and enjoyed talking with him while shooting the first day. 

Always learning how to refine and get better and this is just another step. 
The first thing I will be working with is stab weight to compensate for the extra float I experienced in that environment. 

Next year in Vegas, expect me to be in the hunt and a much better position in the overall standing. 

Thanks Guys !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

wanted him to win with that Xpression shooting 299 29 X has to be heart breaking


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> wanted him to win with that Xpression shooting 299 29 X has to be heart breaking


Don't think he took it to hard. Sure he was bummed but those guys have the mental edge for sure. He seemed to take it very well when talking with him the rest of that round after it happened. 

One thing that stuck to me the most in our conversations was........ You have to focus enough to keep you on your game, but over focus will kill your game. It's a balance of the right amount of focus, while keeping you relaxed at the same time. 

So true and the biggest reason I feel I fell short this year of my goals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

A great learning experience for you Shane, you realize your shortcomings and know what you need to do next time. Overall you have nothing to be disappointed about, at that level your results are excellent. Well done mate.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The goal next year is joining the 900 club in the shoot off 

Going to see if I can hit the state 3 spot and 5 spot shoots in February and March and start the refining process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck it's been fun following ya !!!


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> The goal next year is joining the 900 club in the shoot off
> 
> Going to see if I can hit the state 3 spot and 5 spot shoots in February and March and start the refining process
> 
> ...


The 900 club shoot off think of Mike S. 300 299 300 87X man that's a burner


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> The goal next year is joining the 900 club in the shoot off
> 
> Going to see if I can hit the state 3 spot and 5 spot shoots in February and March and start the refining process
> 
> ...


Judging by the number of great shooters listed as being from Utah, that's a pretty big goal. I wish you the best of luck with it though. Congratulations on going to the shoot and giving it a try. That's more than most of us.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

aread said:


> Judging by the number of great shooters listed as being from Utah, that's a pretty big goal. I wish you the best of luck with it though. Congratulations on going to the shoot and giving it a try. That's more than most of us.


I have shot with some very good shooters in Utah, one of them has won Vegas. 
Yep, think I am up for my goals and the challenge 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrats Shane hope you had fun. May I ask what your scores for each were?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You bet

As you can see from the final standings in this pic, some world class shooters are even below me. Just goes to show you, it doesn't take much. One or 2 arrows will kill you in a shoot like that. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> The goal next year is joining the 900 club in the shoot off
> 
> Going to see if I can hit the state 3 spot and 5 spot shoots in February and March and start the refining process
> 
> ...


The big dogs will be at the USA Archery Indoor National Championships, March 11-13th in SLC. Get signed up soon to avoid late registration fees.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> The big dogs will be at the USA Archery Indoor National Championships, March 11-13th in SLC. Get signed up soon to avoid late registration fees.


5 spot ? 

I will be there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Untouchable1798 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

ontarget7 said:


> 5 spot ?
> 
> I will be there
> 
> ...


No verticle three spot x only. X counts as a 10 rest is 9

Its just like the shoot at the archer appreciation dinner at Vegas this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tkhoyt (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe this is on here somewhere, but how did Reo shoot a 286 on day 3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry pic wasn't clear
Here you go 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> No verticle three spot x only. X counts as a 10 rest is 9
> 
> Its just like the shoot at the archer appreciation dinner at Vegas this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

The thing with indoor nationals though is you sometimes don't shoot with your competition. Example there may not be a pro at one shoot and he shoots with kids and no pressure. At another shoot he may have to shoot with a bunch. It's basically a mail in shoot. I'm not even sure they pay out if you win. You will be shooting at the easton center if you shoot in the shoot. Lots of good shooters in SLC area that may show up. If it were me I'd make the drive if your looking for tournament experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmy214 (Dec 23, 2015)

Look at it this way... You beat Rio Wilde in Vegas...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> The thing with indoor nationals though is you sometimes don't shoot with your competition. Example there may not be a pro at one shoot and he shoots with kids and no pressure. At another shoot he may have to shoot with a bunch. It's basically a mail in shoot. I'm not even sure they pay out if you win. You will be shooting at the easton center if you shoot in the shoot. Lots of good shooters in SLC area that may show up. If it were me I'd make the drive if your looking for tournament experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm showing the 12th and 13th. Not seeing anything on the 11th ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> The thing with indoor nationals though is you sometimes don't shoot with your competition. Example there may not be a pro at one shoot and he shoots with kids and no pressure. At another shoot he may have to shoot with a bunch. It's basically a mail in shoot. I'm not even sure they pay out if you win. You will be shooting at the easton center if you shoot in the shoot. Lots of good shooters in SLC area that may show up. If it were me I'd make the drive if your looking for tournament experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


In Utah there should be some serious shooters. Everyone from the northwest should be there. There are a few notable pros from our area. 

That's the main reason I tried to get you up here for the Idaho Open and the Utah Open Shane, to get some line time with some of those guys before Vegas. It's a whole different ball game.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> I'm showing the 12th and 13th. Not seeing anything on the 11th ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad you're right.

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Events/National-Events/Indoor-Nationals/Salt-Lake-City


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> In Utah there should be some serious shooters. Everyone from the northwest should be there. There are a few notable pros from our area.
> 
> That's the main reason I tried to get you up here for the Idaho Open and the Utah Open Shane, to get some line time with some of those guys before Vegas. It's a whole different ball game.


That it is, bro !

Definitely see some tweaking that needs to be done. 
I'm ready for more 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't think too many people shot indoor nationals last year at the Easton center because it was held the same day as three local 3d shoots which payed out. So alot of the shooters chose 3d. This year could be different though. 

My kids will be shooting it this year. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't think too many people shot indoor nationals last year at the Easton center because it was held the same day as three local 3d shoots which payed out. So alot of the shooters chose 3d. This year could be different though.
> 
> My kids will be shooting it this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Will probably get a lot from Southern Idaho since our state NFAA indoor is in Moscow that weekend. 6-10 hour drive vs 2-4 hours to Salt Lake.

Who knows though? Sometimes you expect good turnout and get very little and other times people are begging for open spots.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

shane look at it this way,your scores got better each day which shows it was the nerves that got to you.i know you wish you would have shot better, and clearly you can shoot much better and you will shoot better next time.
i relate to it like some of my out west elk hunting trips,some of the ones i came home empty with not only were my most remembered but the ones i learned the most.i waited 12 years to draw a unit 76 colorado archery tag.
i past up some 2 dozen or so bulls i could have easley killed,all waiting for that one true 360+ inch bull of a lifetime.i did have one slim chance at 80 yards,but the bull was pushing cows and would not stop he was at least a 360-380 inch 6x7,however no matter how long i live i will remember that trip the most.have fun with your shooting and good luck in the future.mike in missouri.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

*The road to Vegas begins &gt;&gt;---------&gt;*

^^^^ 

Another clip from Vegas on Sunday

https://vimeo.com/153840432

I have one small request for shoots in the future. Please require all archers to wear deodorant 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

cbrunson said:


> In Utah there should be some serious shooters. Everyone from the northwest should be there. There are a few notable pros from our area.
> 
> That's the main reason I tried to get you up here for the Idaho Open and the Utah Open Shane, to get some line time with some of those guys before Vegas. It's a whole different ball game.


 excuse my ignorance....why is Vegas a "whole different ball game"? 

my simple mind tells me that it shouldn't be that much different than shooting anywhere else.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

There are different games played everywhere if they were all the same it would get boring

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Keith t said:


> excuse my ignorance....why is Vegas a "whole different ball game"?
> 
> my simple mind tells me that it shouldn't be that much different than shooting anywhere else.


Have you shot it before? Pro class has $50k on the line. Is there any other purse that big? 

Shooting flights and feeling the nerves on day three, I can't even imagine what it's like in the pro class.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> I have one small request for shoots in the future. Please require all archers to wear deodorant


NFAA has a bad reputation for that....FITA / WA archers seem to pay much more attention to hygiene.


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

stromdidilly said:


> Have you shot it before? Pro class has $50k on the line. Is there any other purse that big?
> 
> Shooting flights and feeling the nerves on day three, I can't even imagine what it's like in the pro class.


 No, that's why I asked. 

So it's the money that causes the nerves?


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Keith t said:


> No, that's why I asked.
> 
> So it's the money that causes the nerves?


Really any shoot where you know that if you can shoot your best you will win, and there is money on the line, you can expect to struggle.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Keith t said:


> No, that's why I asked.
> 
> So it's the money that causes the nerves?


Money....cameras....live scoring....the prestige that comes from success....etc. The bigger the tournament the more difficult it is to perform and short of the Olympics, Vegas is the biggest stage

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

cbrunson said:


> Really any shoot where you know that if you can shoot your best you will win, and there is money on the line, you can expect to struggle.


 I would think that the lure of big money would make you shoot better...LOL.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

There is one way to find out for those that wonder what it's like. Commit to signing up next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> There is one way to find out for those that wonder what it's like. Commit to signing up next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would but I just dont think shooting a spot at only 20 yards would challenge my abilities....seems too easy ( sarcasm!!)

I have mad respect for you Shane, knowing your shooting abilities and hearing you say how tough it was, great job!now you can always say you beat Reo wilde in Vegas


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Keith t said:


> I would but I just dont think shooting a spot at only 20 yards would challenge my abilities....seems too easy ( sarcasm!!)
> 
> I have mad respect for you Shane, knowing your shooting abilities and hearing you say how tough it was, great job!now you can always say you beat Reo wilde in Vegas


LOL !! 

Definitely tougher than you might think and if it hones my skills even more for hunting, I'm all in. 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

do you think you might have shot better with the sx3 that you were shooting verses going back to your trusted finger release.just wondering if the nerves would have made a difference as much with that release.
the reason i ask is i have less of a issue with my trigger release when money is on the line verses trying to shoot my shootoff when money is on the line.maybe you might be the opposite.thanks
i also wish i could say i beat reo wilde,or even a few of the other pro as you did.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

ontarget7 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Another clip from Vegas on Sunday
> 
> ...


Hey , the arrow twirling left-hander is Boo Boo.....aka Jonathan Clark from the LCA crew!!!!!!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Hey , the arrow twirling left-hander is Boo Boo.....aka Jonathan Clark from the LCA crew!!!!!!


Yes sir

Shot with him on Sunday
Nice guy !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your journey with me. I hope that you make the tweaks that you want to make and improve. Great shooting.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jim p said:


> Thanks for sharing your journey with me. I hope that you make the tweaks that you want to make and improve. Great shooting.


Oh, I will !!! No doubt about that !

Still going to tinker with releases and picking up a Truball HBX to try out after indoor comes to a close. 

Might as well keep the ball rolling. It will be an on going thing of fine tuning this year to be more than ready for next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Please explain something. This year was my first year watching both shoot offs. I was kind of confused with two shoot offs. I guess there two games going on. Can you explain how that worked. Thanks


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Will you do another one of these threads for Vegas next year? I learned a good bit and enjoyed hearing about your success, what worked and what didn't. Thank you for taking the time to post all the great info that you did.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

upserman said:


> Please explain something. This year was my first year watching both shoot offs. I was kind of confused with two shoot offs. I guess there two games going on. Can you explain how that worked. Thanks


On Saturday night they did the indoor world cup final and on Sunday night they did the Vegas shoot off.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Shane...I was hoping to bump into you out there but didn't. Great job on improving all 3 days. I know you didn't perform as you had hoped, but it's Vegas...nobody performs as they hoped LOL. You have the right attitiude to get it done!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

shawn_in_MA said:


> Shane...I was hoping to bump into you out there but didn't. Great job on improving all 3 days. I know you didn't perform as you had hoped, but it's Vegas...nobody performs as they hoped LOL. You have the right attitiude to get it done!


Thanks bro !

Ya, bummer I missed you...

Definitely plan on getting it done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

1tiger said:


> do you think you might have shot better with the sx3 that you were shooting verses going back to your trusted finger release.just wondering if the nerves would have made a difference as much with that release.
> the reason i ask is i have less of a issue with my trigger release when money is on the line verses trying to shoot my shootoff when money is on the line.maybe you might be the opposite.thanks
> i also wish i could say i beat reo wilde,or even a few of the other pro as you did.


One of the reasons I feel I will go back and perfect my handheld release, whether that is the Stan SX3 or the TruBall HBX I got coming, is due to target acquisition. It seems I anchor and on my target faster with the handhelds. Granite I'm being picky but figure you have to tear everything apart in the indoor game to figure out what gives you the slightest edge. This would give that edge in that area I believe and reduce the amount of time I hold on target. 

This is one area I feel I can improve on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Shane. 
Wondered if you've done very much shooting lately with your setup and what your overall thoughts were on the forgiveness between the Limbdriver Micro Elite and the Pro Blade. I know earlier in the thread you mentioned that you felt the LD was more forgiving...just wanted to see if you still feel that way, and whether you think that might be the case for others as well? Thanks! :thumbs_up


----------



## Corvette0096 (Feb 26, 2016)

I went and I have to say that was a kick in the butt. My son shot two PB back to back.


----------

